# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Familja Ndreu

## CEZARND

NGA Dr LAZER  RADI       maj 1993                                                                                                      
 Ishte vera e viti 1937 plote 56 vjete me pare.Njeqind studente  shqipetare,dhjete nxenesit me te mire nga te dhjete shkollat e mesme te Shqiperise,u ftuam ne Itali per te  kaluar nje muaj te pushimeve verore,ne plazhin e Anzios dhe ne godinen madheshtore "Ital-cable"s qe na strehonte,kishim mundesi jo vetem te benim plazh por edhe te mereshim me ushtrime gjimnastikore e me lojra te ndryshme  sportive.
Ishte fare e natyreshme qe nepermjete gjithe atyre studenteve,te sajohej  nje skuader e shkelqyer futbolli.Nen treiningun e dy profesoreve te shquar:Prof.Alush Leshtanaku dhe prof :i habitur!: RFAN Tershana u stervitem disa dite reshte.Qyteti i ANZIOS dhe ai i Nettunos na ftuan zyrtarishte  qe te  luanim me skuaderen e qyteteve te tyre .
Ndeshja e pare  e beme ne qytetin e Anzios me 25 korrik 1937.U zhvillua nje loje e bukur,shumekorekte dhe teknike.Ndeshja perfundoje 3-1ne favore te skuaderes tone.Tedjelen tjeter lozemndeshjen e 2 mne Nettuno.Edhe atje fituam me rezultatin 1-0.Nuk e teproje te them se fituam simpatine dhe admirimin  e te gjith spektatoreve italian.Tifoze shqipetar ishin vetem pjesa tjeter e njeqind nxenesve shqipetar.Kjo me te verte mund te quhej nje kombetare shqipetare me talente sportive qe me vone u dalluan ne sport-klub Tirana te Vllaznia tek Teuta  Tek Skenderbeu. Aty ishin Halim Begeja  Xhuxha,Deliallisi,Mema.dhe Selman Ndreu etj.
Nder te gjithe lojtaret kisha shoqeri e miqesi te vecante me Selman Ndreun.Per nje kohe te gjate e ruajtem dhe  e kultivuam miqesine e viteve te shkolles.Lufta e percarje ideologjike  e viteve1943-1944 na ndau plotesishte dhe na preu cdo kontaket ,ile edhe korespondencen.Ne kohene internimit Ndrete i kishin  perqenderuar ne  dy  qendera te medha ne Lubonje  te VLORES dhe Shtyllase te FIERIT .Kur rastesishte takoja ndonje Ndre ne Saver ose ne Gradishte u tregoja fotografine qe pe botojme ne gazete,nuk dinin te me thonin asnjegje......U deshe permbysja e komunizmit dhe fitorja e demokracise---jo per tu takuar me shokun tim te vjeter Selmanin--por,per te mesuar tragjrdin e tije.
Mendoj  se Selman Ndreu,nje djale shume i pergatitur.intelektual i mire fillte dhe atedhetar sic eshte ne traditen e familjes se njohur NDREU meriton te perkujtohet me nderim te vecantit puna dhe vepera e ketij  njeriu sa i talentua ,inelektual dhe fisnik.
Askushe nuk mund ta beje kete me mire sa Lazam Ndreu vellai i tij i vogel.Kur e takova u tregua shume  i gateshem te me  jepte  cdo shpjegim qe  me nevojiteshin.Vendosa ti bejenje lloje interviste:
__Zoti Lazam desha te dij dicka  me te hollesishme per jete   e  SELMANIT.
___PO  Selmani lindi ne Sllove ne vitin  1916.Filloren e kreu ne Inernatin "KASTRIOTI" TE Dibers ,ndersa shkollene mesme ne Normalen e Elbasanit .Mbasi sherbe per pake kohe si mesues ,shkoi ne Itali per studime universitare ne Firence.
Me  shperthimin e luftese se 2 Boterore  Babai(CEN ELEZI) e theret te kthehet ne atdhe dhe ai vendose te kethehet  dhe vendoset ne  Sllove.
_zoti Lazam  c fare qenderimi ka mbajtur   Selmani gjate luftes?.
___Kapitullimi i Italise dhe ardheja  e gjermaneve ne Shqiperi e  gjeten Selmanin NE SLLOVE prane familjese.NE mbarime te luftes ne vitin  1945 kethehet ne Tirane dhe vendose te meret me pune private :majmun duke kercyer: err administrimin  e Hotel  K.ontinentalit  sot Hotel DRINI
___Zoti LAZAM  e dim se  E Hoxha u  prishe me familjen NDREU  per arsyet qe tash me dihen!Kjo a ndikoje ne jeten e Selmanit me gjith se ai su perzie ne "luften partizane"
_Arma e sigurimit te shtetit u hodhe me gjithe terbimin e vet ndaj familjes sone .Egjithe familja u internua ne Berate.Pasuria etundeshme dhe ajo e pa tundeshme na u sekuestrua.Burrave qe mbeten pa u vrare nuk u mbeti rruge tjeter vec te aratisen .U e nje tentative  qe nepermjete Maqedonise te kalojme ne GREQI....Por.. ata qe kishim per te na treguar rrugen  ,ishim vete te sigurimit dhe na tradhetuan.Forcate kriminelit Hito CAKO  po na ndiqnin KEMBA KEMBES nuk na linin me marr fryme. Nuk kishim rruge tjeter pasi jetonim ne mal dhe cdo ndihme  na ishe prere,vendosem te dorezoheshim .
Kjo ndodhi ne  korrike   te vitit  1946.Kullat  e Cen  Elezit digjen mizorisht,gjithe pasuria  iu sekuestrua dhe familja jone e madhe u internua per tu mos u kethyer kurre ne Sllove.Internim familjar pesoj familja jone .Familja e ELEZ ISUFIT SUF XHELILIT . U shkateruan  shtepit dhe kullate ,pasuria  dhe u gotit me dhune te eger influenca dhe respekti  ne Diber dhe me gjere rruant per familjen tone.
Bilanci i ketij gjenocidi  eshte rrenqethes .
                                 -6 antare te kesaj familje te vrare e te pushkatuar
                                  -20 burra te burgosur politikishte me dhjete vjet e lart
                                  -12 djem per tishpetuar genocidit  braktisen atdheun
                                  -55 familje te internuara me nje kohe zgatje 1946 1991 qe kaluan neper  kampet e Tepelenes.Lubonjes,Shtyllasit,Gradishtes etj
_zoti Lazam po SELMANI ne kete kohe?
_Sic thashe Edhe SELMANI u burgose.Ate nuk e mbajten ne Diber,por e sollen ne burgun e  Tiranes,sepse ketu kishte personel me  te kualifikuar e me kriminal per zhvillimin e  hetimeve.Ate e kishte marre  ne  hetuesi  Nevzat Haznedari e Skender Kosova edhe kriminel te tjer si keta.
Me shume se 18 muaj e mbajten te izoluar duke ushtruar mbi te  turtura nga me  cnjerezorenga me makaber. Akuzohej per organizaten e deputeteve per komplote kunder pushtetit "popullore"kryengritje te armatosur agjitacion dhe propagande etj etj.
Selmani nuk pranoj asnje  akuze.
Natyrishte ,kembengulja e tij dhe vendosmeria  do te  pagueshin me turtura "speciale" .Eshoqja e tij  qe ne ate kohe ishte ende  e lire e qe iconte perdite ushqimin ne biruce ,tregonte se sa here qe i merte nderesat e  Selmanit ato ishin te mbytura me gjak  c ka do te thote qe trupi i tij kullonte gjak...
-----A u denua SEMANI?
PO!Mbas 3 vjet  hetuesie,  i akuzuar per organizim te bandave te armatosura dhe shume akuzash te tjera  u denua me 10 vjet burg .pasi nuk kishte pranuar asnje akuze .
_Ku e kreu burgun?
_NE te gjithe Shqiperine; Ne Diber.Tirane ,Elbasan,Gjirokaster,Vlore dhe me ne fund ne Burrel.
Mungesa e ushqimeve, torturatdhe trajtimet e shpeshta neper biruca  me lageshti te izolimit  e bejne turbekuloz galopan 
Me plotesimin e afatit "lirohet" duke e cuar drejt  per se drejti ne  Lubonje te Vlores.
_Ne kete kohe ku ishte e shoqja e tij.
_Ne burge ! Udenua  per tentive arratisje...
_Si perfundoje Selmani.
_Ne inernim erdhi i semur pa shpres per te jetuardhe gjithe nje duke u keqesuar.Semundja ,merzija  per gruan ne burge mungesa e gjerave me elementare per te jetuar,e cuan ne graden e fundit.
Vdekja  po e kercenonte  nga casti ne cast ,nuk kishte me shpetim.I masakruar i terorizuar ,i torturuar ,sa nuk mund te imagjinohet, nderon jete ne 1961 ne sanatoriumin e Tiranes   ne ate shtepi te dhimbjes ,ne Sanatorium pothuajse i braktisur nga te gjithe  .Pasi familja e tij e internuar ,nuk u la te ja merrte  kufomen .
E varose komunalja..Me zi  tani vone ,mundem te ja gjejme eshterat e tij.
__Ky pra eshte fundi tragjik i Selman Ndreut,ia tij djale qe nuk e mposhten  as turturat,as skamja as burgjet as internimet ,por... vetem semundja  e pameshirsheme  .Selmani  vdiq pa lene  trashegimtar.

KY  ARTIKULL  ESHTE MARR NGA GAZETA "PATRIOTI " MAJ 1993   shkruar nga .
.dr LAZER RADI

----------


## CEZARND

Homazh



Isa Ndreu, atdhetari ynë i madh


Nga Hajri Mandri



Në krah të djathtë të aktivitetit politik të Isasë ishin intelektualë të njohur si Nermin Vlora (Falaski), ambasadori Renxo Falaski, avokati Adem Hodo nga Saranda, me banim në Florida të Amerikës, i cili, kur e pyetën të afërmit e tij në Shqipëri, për diasporën, u tha: Kemi një lule në diasporë që e ka emrin Isa Ndreu, sociologu i njohur shkodran me banim në Nju York, Loro Stajka, publicisti i talentuar shkodran me banim në Paris dhe botues i revistës  Koha e Re, Lec Shllaku, etj...





Isa  Ndreu, ky kolloz i madh i emigracionit në diasporën shqiptare, u nda nga jeta këto ditë, në Firence të Italisë, duke lënë në kujtesën e bashkëatdhetarëve, imazhin e personalitetit të shquar, për kumtin atdhetar, frymën kombëtare dhe aktivitetet e organizuara, në lëvizjet plitiko-shoqërore të emigrantëve në diasporë, përgjatë më shumë se gjysëm shekulli.  





I lindur në vitin 1919, në Sllovë të Dibrës, në një familje të madhe feudo-borgjeze, e njohur për tradita të shkëlqyera patriotike, me një plejadë intelektualësh të shquar dhe me udhëheqës të njohur në plan kombëtar dhe ndërkombetar. Nën shembullin e figurave të shquara të kësaj familje si, Elez  Isufi, Sufë  Xhelili, Cen Elezi, Dali Ndreu, Esat Ndreu, Xhelal Ndreu e dhjetra intelektualë të tjerë të shquar të kësaj familje që punonin në administratën e lartë të periudhës para komuniste, do të shërbenin si modele për të edukuar dhe frymëzuar në shpirtin e Isa Ndreut ideale të larta që kapërcejnë kufinjtë e vetvetes. 





Fëmijëria e tij vijoi rrugët e dijes nga nga shkolla e Kastriotit të Dibrës, në Normalen e Elbasanit, në Fakultetin Ekonomik Manzoni në Itali dhe do ti përfundonte në Fakultetin e Drejtësië në Firence. Pas diplomimeve të tij, Isaja do ti përkushtohej fushës së administrim-biznesit, ku aftësitë e tij do të shkëlqenin në industrinë e prodhimit të bizhuterive, pasi bleu dhe vuri në prodhim një uzinë prestigjioze të zbukurimeve të argjenda, bizhuve, ndërtuar brenda një plantacioni të madh ullinjsh, në mes të Firences. Për Isa Ndreun nuk ishte i mjaftueshme vetëm suksesi ekonomik, zemra e tij rrihte për dheun e të parëve të tij, ajo energji e brendshme shpirtërore e shtynte drejt mecenizmit, humanizmit dhe atdhetarizmit. 





Patriotëve të shquar në diasporë me të cilët kishte bashkëpunim të vazhdueshëm, u përsëriste postulatin e tij Duajeni Shqipërinë dhe punoni për të, sepse është nderi ynë.  Në krah të djathtë të aktivitetit politik të Isasë ishin intelektualë të njohur si Nermin Vlora (Falaski), ambasadori Renxo Falaski, avokati Adem Hodo nga Saranda, me banim në Florida të Amerikës, i cili, kur e pyetën të afërmit e tij në Shqipëri, për diasporën, u tha: Kemi një lule në diasporë që e ka emrin Isa Ndreu, sociologun e njohur shkodran me banim në Nju York, Loro Stajka, publiçistin e talentuar shkodran me banim në Paris dhe botuesin e revistës  Koha e Re, Lec Shllaku, e sa e sa të tjerë...





Më 1974, me prezencën e intelektualëve më të shquar të diasporës, të ardhur nga vendet perëndimore ku banonin shqiptarë, Isa Ndreu, në një takim madhështor në Firence shpalli Partinë Bashkimi Demokrat Shqiptar, si bartëse dhe përçuese e mesazheve të bashkimit, bashkëpunimit, integrimit mbarëshqiptar për të mbajtur gjallë ndjenjën e dashurisë për atdheun dhe për ti treguar botës perëndimore se ku e katandisi Shqipërinë regjimi i egër stalinian.  Si zëdhënëse të saj, PBDSH pati revistën Koha e Re, e cila u sponsorizua dhe u shpërnda falas në diasporë për 30 vjet resht, nga Isa Ndreu.







Në një shkrim te Gazeta e Athinës datë 24.05.2002 në një artikull të zgjeruar me titull Figura të shquara të diasporës, gazetari grek me origjinë të hershme shqiptare Kristo Zharkalli, shkruan: Një ditë më habiti kur mora një letër nga dora e Isa Ndreut, këtij njeriu të famshëm, të cilin e kish shkruar, me dorën e tij. Më shkruante disa radhë dashamirësie. (Jam shumë i kënaqur që kemi një bashkatdhetar në zemër të Greqisë dhe se revista jonë çmohet prej jush dhe do t`ju lutesha nëse aty ka shqiptarë të tjerë u bani të njohur revistën tonë. Ju pres me u taku në Firence dhe dëshiroj me ju konsiderue mik.





Që atëherë kam patur korrespondencë të rregullt, takime me të dhe më ka ndihmuar në mënyrë të vazhdueshme ashtu si dhe shumë intelektualë të tjerë. Isa Ndreu bënte një jetë aktive kombëtare dhe ruante lidhje të ngushta me të gjithë qarqet e emigracionit shqiptar, dhe sidomos me arbëreshët e Italisë dhe me kosovarët e emigracionit. Revista Koha e Re e drejtuar nga publicisti i njohur shkodran Lec Shllaku i cili banonte në Paris, (këtu botonte dhe revistën) u bë zëdhënëse dhe shprehëse e aspiratave kombëtare shqiptare, e kultivimit dhe gjallërimit të ndjenjave të zjarrta të mëmëdhetarizmit, dhe ishte një informim i rëndësishëm politiko-kulturor që lidhte shqiptarët me mërgimin e pas viteve 1974, në kohën e acarimit të kulmit të luftës klasore në Shqipërinë e izoluar nga diktatura komuniste. 





Me rastin e 500-vjetorit të vdekjes së Heroit Kombëtar Skënderbeut, ishin Isa Ndreu dhe Lec Shllaku, respektivisht kryetari dhe sekretari i Partisë Bashkimi Demokrat që i vunë emrin Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeg një sheshi në Paris të Francës. Ishte përpjekja e parreshtur e Isa Ndreut, devocioni dhe këmbëngulja e tij që në vitin 1978 u miratua sheshi nga Bashkia e Parisit (Këshilli Bashkiak) me kryebashkiakun Zhak Shirak. (Sot President i Francës).





 Ishte një manifestim mahnitës dhe prestigjoz i intelektualëve emigrantë në diasporë, të ardhur nga Italia, Greqia, Amerika, Kanadaja, Gjermania, Australia për të inaguruar sheshin Skënderbej të Parisit. Të gjitha shpenzimet e këtij aktiviteti ndërkombëtar sponsorizoheshin nga Isa Ndreu, deri edhe biletat e udhëtimit të pjesëmarrësve dhe akomodimi i tyre. Isa Ndreu në kujtimet e miqëve, shokëve dhe bashkëpunëtorëve të tij ishte vërtetë një mit. Ai ishte një biznesmen i përmasave të mëdha, i cili çante tregjet ndërkombëtare deri në Japoninë e Largët me prodhimet e bizhuterive të argjendta prodhuar me cilësi të lartë nga Uzina e tij e prodhimeve të bizhuve zbukuruese prej ari e argjendi. 







Nga ana tjetër ai ishte një mik i ngrohtë, i dashur dhe human, korrekt dhe shumë i sjellshëm. Kur u takuam në fillim me Lec Shllakun në Tiranë, i cili erdhi më 1993 për të njohur PBD-në, në Shqipëri, u habita që ai nuk përmendte asnjëherë emrin Isa pa i vënë përpara ofiqin Zotni. Pastaj kam patur fatin si Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i PBD, të komunikoj me Isanë, duke e patur edhe kryetar partie të PBD, në Kongresin e III dhe të IV. Ishte një njeri që na thoshte kurdoherë: Ndihmoni Shqipërinë, demokracinë, të shpëtoni nga komunizmi dhe mbështetni Partinë Demokratike me president Berishën. Në vitet kur qeveriste PD dhe President ishte zoti Berisha, Isa Ndreu u dekorua me urdhërin e Lartë Për veprimtari të shquar në dobi të çështjes kombëtare shqiptare. 







Takimet me zotin Berisha, Isa Ndreu i kujtonte si ngjarje të mrekullueshme të jetës së tij, pasi atij i mbushej zemra me frymëzim e mallëngjim kur shikonte të përparojë e të demokratizohet atdheu i tij, Shqipëria. Ai vdiq në moshën 86-vjeçare, duke u ndarë nga ne si një meteor në qiellin e kaltër të dashurisë amtare që lë prapa vazhdën e ndritur. Ashtu si figurat e shquara të artit dhe kulturës edhe ato të biznesit ndërkombëtar pasurojnë thesarin e historisë sonë kombëtare. Le të mbeten këto shënime në vend të një homazhi për veprën dhe jetën e tij.

----------


## Brari

Cezar..

Nd  do te thote Ndreu?



pergezime per shkrimet e tua..

fisi i Ndreve te Dibres.. jane  krenari e Kombit..

Kemi shkruar dhe me pare per kte fis ktu ne Forum.. 
Ben mire ti mbledhesh e ti bashkosh ato shkrime..

Partia  e Enver Stalinit  Haxhi Leshit..  ja shperbleu mire Ndreve  kontributin e tyre ne Ceshtjen Kombetare.. 

Genocid te vertete beri ajo kuceder.. ndaj  Fisit Ndreu..

Por erdhi nje dite qe ja te pakten te shkruhet per ata pa e pyetur Komitetin qendror te Zp-se se qelbur..

Ne se je NDRE.. mblidhuni e merrini ato trojet qe i keni ne  Peshkopi e  rrethina.. e mos tu a perdhunojne ma  kelyshet e stalinistave qe per fat te keq i voton populli qerrata i rrethit te Peshkopise.. e ngrijini ato kullat tuaja  e te behen Muze  per Historine.. e Kombit.. 

qashtu..

----------


## CEZARND

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Elez Isufi - gjeneral me gjetan i Shqipërisë


  Jeta e kryetrimit Elez Isufi ,  më ka shëmbëllyer kurdoherë me atë ndriçimin thua krejt ëngjëllorë të ikonëve të papërsëritshme të Selanicasit .  Sa më shumë ujra rrjedhin ,  sa më shumë borëra borërojnë në Nëntë Malet e Dibrës ,  sa më shumë kujtesa e gurëve hesht ,  aq më pranë vjen jeta e atyre që u lindën ,  u rritën ,  jetuan dhe i mbyllën sytë me mendimin fatlum se dhanë diçka për etninë shqiptare. 




Mjafton vetëm një çast meditimi rreth veprës së gjeneralit me shijak ,  të kuptosh se brënda teje lëvizin dramat e mëdha e të përgjakshme të Dibrës ,  Lumës ,  Kolesjanit ,  Gostivarit ,  Pejës ,  Gjakovës ,  Prizrenit dhe Shkupit. Dhe ti pas kësaj e ndjen vehten të pafuqishëm ,  hesht dhe futesh në shungullimën e betejave ku veçmas dëgjohet zëri i Elezit ,  i prerë dhe komandues midis mijëra thirrjeve .  Engjëjt e ikonave të Selenicasit takohen me gjeneralin popullorë vetëm në përfytyrimin tim pasi jeta e tij do të luftonte për paqën e popullit të vet deri në rrahjet e fundit pa e shijuar asesi çastin e pritur të lirisë. 

Ardhur në jetë ,  në mesin e shekullit të kaluar ,  famijëria e Elez Isufit do të endej midis trazirave të natës së gjatë osmane.  Edhe pse në agoni të saj ,  kjo natë e gjatë për shqipërinë dhe krejt popujt ballkanik nuk do të largohej nga skena e luftërave dhe pushtimeve për tia liruar vëndin agut.  Për më tepër ,  si ajo bisha që parandjen fundin ,  ckërmitjet makabre do të ishin të pranishme në çdo ditë të jetës shqiptare.  Kur e thërrasin për të kryer ushtrinë nën urdhërat e Portës së Lartë ,  e kupton se është rritur plotsisht dhe është bërë për pushkë .  Por natyrisht shpirti i tij i lirë dhe krenar nuk mund të vihej nën urdhëra.  Rrëmben armët dhe bashkohet me kaçakët Dibranë dhe Lumjanë duke u bërrë tmerr i koshalleve turke. 

Ka qënë nëntori i vitit 1878 ai që mbledh trimat e Dibrës në një kuvend të rrallë tek sa i dërgohet një memorandum Turqisë ku i kërkohej në mënyrë të prerë për një sërë reformash që do shpinin trojet shqiptare drejt një të ardhmeje plot shpresa.  Dy vjet më pas ,  po në Dibër mblidhet  kuvendi mbarëkombëtar ku përpara të gjithave 300 trimat shqiptarë tokin duart e lidhin Besën se nuk do lenë shkjaun apo turkun të coptojë vatanin.  Po kështu ,  në vitin 1899 ,  në malet e Dibrës do të mblidheshin 1000 burra ,  përfaqsues të viseve veriore që miratuan dhe u dhanë frymarje vendimeve të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Pejës ,  e cila në thelb kërkonte autonominë dhe etninë e pacënuar shqiptare .  Luftërat dhe koshallet e turkut i mprehën trimërinë Elez Isufit .  Kuvendet e trimave i falën pjekurinë dhe gjykimin për ta ndjerë Shqipërinë kurdoherë si nënë e pafat.  Jeta e varfër ,  privacionet e njëpasnjëshme do ta paisnin me durimin e madh por edhe dashurinë e madhe që vërtet kishte lindur  në lisat e Sllovës ,  por çelet sythe malli prej Ulçini deri në Prevezë ,  prej Vlore deri në Gjilan e Manastir .  Kur Turgut Pasha digjte e shtrinte përdhe fshatra të tëra në Kosovë dhe Maqedoninë Shqiptare ,  zemra e Elez Isufit therej.  Lajmi se na kërkon besën gjenerali me shijak u hap në çdo vatër të Nëntë Maleve të Dibrës ,  dhe u mblodhën plot 2000 burra që thanë njëzërit ;  Hajt na priftë e mbarra o trim ! Pas teje . . !I paisur jo vetëm me aftësi ushtarake por edhe me zgjuarsi dhe intuitë natyrale ,  krytrimi i Dibrës ,  me këtë akt për mbrojtjen e Kosovës ,  u thoshte fuqive Europiane ,  në ag të shekullit se shqiptarët janë një popull me vetëdije kombëtare .  Gjdo pjesë e trupit është dhimbshur, gjdo gurë e shkrep ka një histori të vetën për të cilat shqiptarët nuk munt të falin lehtë.  Në vjeshtën e largët të vitit 1908 ,  atëhrë kur mëndjet e ndritura shqiptare do të mblidheshin në Manastir për të përcaktuar alfabetin e shqipes ,  ishte tepër vështirë të punoje hapur dhe pa pengesa ,  e në këtë rast ,  u thirr besa dhe trimëria e burrit prej Sllove.  Në krye të 200 bijve e bijave dibranë Elez Isufi u ngarkua për mbrojtjen e Kongresit të Manastirit duke dëshmuar kësisoj përveç trimërisë edhe dashurinë pakufi për dije .  Më pas ,  kur një gjeneral jugosllav i tha Elezit se ke prishur një barrë flori për të çelur shkollën e parë shqipe në Dibër dhe asnjë shpërblim nuk ke marë ,  ai iu përgjegj me atë fjalën e shtruar dhe të thellë ,   Dëgjo more zotni gjeneral ! Edhe në dashta unë plaku me e tradhëtue Shqipninë ,  nuk do lajnë me e ba këte punë ata fëmijët aty ,  që mësojnë e këndojnë shqip . . . 

Lëvizja Kombëtare Shqiptare ,  drejtohej njëherësh në dy kahje ,  edhe kundër natës shekullore osmane ,  edhe kundër synimeve aneksioniste të fqinjëve jugorë dhe veriorë të cilët në situata të Veçanta nuk rreshtin në veprime kafshërore për coptimin e kufirit të pambrojtur arbëror.  Përmes klithmave të rrepta të vetë ligjit të egzistencës ,  ndër atdhetarët shqiptarë u thir falja e gjakut mes vetit ,  duke ndaluar makinën e verbër të krimit mesjetar .  Jo rastësisht ,  në një nga Kuvendet e burrave të Dibrës ,  Elez Isufi i çon fjalë gjaksit të vet Hysen Dacit ,  duke i thënë se donte ti fliste në sy të burrave ,  iu drejtua Elezit ; Të kam ardh sipas zakonit .  Mke thirr e du me tdëgjue Elez Aga ! .  Elezi çohet në këmbë e duke e parë drejt në sy i thotë : Ta kam falë gjakun o hysen Daci .  Tash e tutje hajt të mendojmë për Dibrën ,  Kosovën e krejt Shqipninë ! .  Akoma pa u çliruar burrat e odës prej çudisë (sishte lehtë të falje gjakun ) Hysen Daci me lotë në sy e duke përqafuar plakun trim përshpërit ;Ke besën time e të krejt fisit Elez Aga. Na qite prej kullave ku rinim tash sa vjet. Por nuk do fshehena ferrave. Na ke krejt në komandën tande !. 

  Në rrafshin e qëndresës titanike të shqiptarëve për ruajtjen e kufijve të tyre veriorë ,  padyshim emri i Elez Isufit metet i gdhendur jo vetëm në kujtesën dhe këngët e popullit ,  por më së shumti edhe në analet e diplomacive të fqinjëve tanë .  Dhjetra e qindra letra e telegrame ,  biseda e memoare ,  në dosjet e arkivave të Vjenës ,  Shkupit ,  Selanikut dhe Romës do të flisnin pa dyshim me gjuhën e ftohtë por konkrete të fakteve .  Kushedi në sa arkiva fle çudia trimërore e Qafës së Kolesjanit ,  3000 luftëtarë shqiptarë ,  të udhëhequr nga Elez Isufi ,  Ramadan Zaskocit dhe Islam Spahiut zunë pozicionet e tyre prej Lakut të Dardhës e deri në Qafën e Drinit të Zi.  Ushtarakë serbë ,  të sigurtë në operacionin e tyre ,  pasi dispononin rreth 2000 ushtarë dhe të armatosur më së miri ,  u rreshtuan në dy fronte.  I pari kalonte ; në vijën Gjakovë - Qafë e Prushit - Vau i Spasit - Qafë e Malit - Pukë ; dhe fronti i dytë : Qafë Kumbullës - Mirditë - Lezhë .  Strategët tanë popullorë ,  ku Elezi pa dyshim luajti rolin e vet parësorë ,  goditën armikun pothuaj në të gjithë frontin me tendencën për ti çuar ata drejt Grykës së Kolesjanit .  Qëllimi u arrit dhe për 48 orë kjo Grykë ushtoi nga shungullimat e armëve.  Bijtë e shqipes ,  të lodhur ,  të pangrënë dhe të paarmatosur ,  guxuan të hidhen në pozicionet serbe nën dridhmat e një hakmarjeje shekullore ndaj fqinjit vrasës dhe dinak .  Më pas ,  në zyrat e luftës në Beograd ,  Kolesjani u quajt  Tragjedia serbe e shekullit . Rrafsh 12000 serbë të vrarë e të plagosur. Rreth 2000 të zënë rrobër.  Gjithsesi shqiptarët askurrë nuk kanë qënë të pangopur edhe në fitoret e tyre.  Elez Isufi ,  ende pa u shlodhur prej lodhjes së betejave ,  përmes dhimbjes për djemtë dibranë që kishin falur në Kolosjan pranverat e tyre ,  urdhëroi që asnjë prej rrobërve serbë të kësaj beteje të mos vritej ,  madje as të poshtrohej.  Mbi jetët e tyre veproi vetëm ligji human i robërve të luftës.  Nëse ky akt vihet përballë djegjeve ,  lançimeve ,  vrasjeve pa faj që serbet kanë bërë në tokat shqiptare ,  atëherë shumkush përveç superioritetit të racave ,  nënkupton edhe shpirtin e gjërë shqiptar. 

Dihet prej shumkujt mbështetja që Elez Isufi i dha Ismail Qemalit për ngritjen e Flamurit në . Nëntorin.  e vitit 1912 .  Mes dy burrave do të lidhej një miqsi e thellë e orientuar kurdoherë drejt lirisë së trojeve shqiptare.  Edhe pse këto troje u coptuan padrejtësisht në Londër në 1913 ,  serbët vazhdonin veprimet luftarake duke kërkuar daljen në adriatik .  Më 14 gusht 1913 ,  Elez Isufi flet me kryetarin e shtetit Ismail Qemalin ku bashkëlidhen veprimet në përballimin e situatave dhe ofensivave serbe.  Luftëtari plak kthehet në Sllovë ,  jep kushtrimin dhe duke ndarë detyra djemve për Dibrën ,  niset për çlirimin e trojeve shqiptare në Dibër të Madhe e Prizëren ,  ku masakra serbe ,  merrte jetë të pafajshme grashë e fëmijësh për të përkundur ëndrën shovene të perandorisë sllave. 

Për këtë periudhë Haki Stërmilli shkruante ; në qytet ,  tabakhaneja nga thrtore bagëtish u kthye në thrtore njerëzish. Qytetit i vinte era gjak njeriu , kudo mbizotëronte pasiguria dhe një heshtje tmerri. Këtu 84 - vjet më parë ,  masakra serbe ideuar dhe zbatuar prej mbretit Pjetër ,  vazhdon të lëshojë ende klithma ,  britma e kujë të parëfyeshme .  Gjithsesi kjo masakër nuk e ligu Elez Isufin.  Në krye të trimave të tij ai vazhdon sulmet e rrepta duke shfaqur i pamposhtur dhe stoik në qëndresën e tij për ruajtjen e kufijve shqiptarë. Në një letër drejtuar Kristo Dakos në Selitë ,  midis tjerash Elez Isufi shkruan :  Pra se të shkruaj këto ngjarje ,  dua tju kallzoj qëllimet që ka serbia për Shqipërinë ,  megjithse Zotnija Juaj mund ta dije mirë : Serbia ka për qëllim të sjellë bashkimin e popujve të Ballkanit ndër frenat politike të saj. Këtë politikë kërkon ta vëje në përdorim duke filluar së pari me kombin shqiptar pasi e din se ky Komb i mjerë është më pak i fuqishëm se të tjerët. Për këtë ka shti në veprim të gjitha mjetet që ka pasur.  Më së pari , deri sot ,  ka derdhë 2 milion dinarë brenda shqipërisë për të sjellë ngatëresat e duhura e kështu të pengojë Qeverinë e Tiranës për të mos u rregullue e me mos marrë fuqinë dhe shëndetin që duhet. Shpenzimet që të mbahet gjallë kjo propagandë, sikur e kallzoi vetë me gojë një farë gospodini Puniço Hakiç inspektor i kufijve para komandantit tonë z. Ali Rizai me të cilin u poqën më 20. 10. 1921 në Reç rreth Drinit ,  ka nda një kredi të posaqme prej 3 milion dinarësh. Me këtë politikë ,  Serbia ,  apo të themi ma mirë sllavizmi, kërkon të mbizotnojë mbi të gjithë brezin e Adriatikut . . .  Më 26. 10. 1921, armiku mësyn rreptësisht ,  me të gjitha forcat ,  llogoret tona.  Kjo luftë e rreptë vazhdoi tre ditë rresht deri më 28. 10. 1921 ,  ditën e premte në mbrëmje. Kudo që bënte yrysh armiku ndodheshin para britmës shqiptare A besa a Besë  me dorë Ahaaa haaa ! e prej valës së pushkëve tona shtërngoheshin me u zbrapsë tue lanë disa të vrarë në tokë. Në këtë luftë si dhe në ato më të parat i dhanë shkelmin kësaj lufte dy oficerë dhe një artilier. Këta tre oficerë e diftuen veten me të vërtetë se ishin të zotët me komandue ushtrinë shqiptare e me i dalë zot nderit arbruer . . .  (Gazeta Dielli 13. shkurt. 1922)

Elez Isufi ,  hyn padyshim në plejadën e ndritur të burrave shqiptarë të cilët jo vetëmparandjenë situatat ballkanike të fillimshekullit tonë por edhe inicuan me atdhedashurinë e tyre një sërë qëndresash masive duke dëshmuar trimërinë ,  zgjuarsinë dhe vetë historinë e kombit të tyre një sërë qëndresash masive duke dëshmuar trimërinë ,  zgjuarsinë dhe vetë historinë e kombit të tyre të coptuar. Lëvizja e marsit 1922 ashtu dhe ajo e qershorit 1924 synuan të kontrollonin në rrafshin politik shqiptar idenë e emancipimit shoqëror ,  alternativën demokratike midis dogmave që kishin marë udhën për të ardhur në shqipëri. Në atë greminë ku po shkonte Shqipëria kish vërtet nevojë për bukë e dije ,  për udhë e spitale , por veçmas kish nevojë për rend kushtetues e ligje që do të buronin prej halleve të popullit. Një Asamble Kushtetuese do të mund të ndalte kësisoj vrullin drejt greminës. Vizioni largpamës i plakut trim prej Sllove ,  bëri që krejt veprimtaria e tij në këto vite të drejtohej në përkrahje të forcave demokratike të intelegjencës shqiptare duke dëshmuar veç intuitës politike edhe vullnet që kombi i tij të futej në rrjedhat e qytetërimeve të reja Europiane. 

Por gjithmonë meraku i tij i madh do të mbetej Shqipëria e ndarë në disa pjesë .  Edhe pse Noli i ofroi detyra e poste ,  edhe pse bastioni verior i Qeverisë së Nolit ishte Dibra e Elez Isufit ,  edhe pse mosha dhe dekadat e betejave në sype ,  Shqipëria Etnike do të ishte kurdoherë kryebiseda dhe zëri i ëmbël i pushkës së tij. Përballë këtij përfytyrimi të shqipërisë gjithçka tjetër shëndrohej në rrëkeza mali që derdhen brigjeve të lumit me shtratin në historinë mijravjeçarëve të Kombit.  Në shtatorin e vitit 1924 ,  së bashku me Sheh Shehatin ,  i drejton një protestë Qeverisë së Nolit për tia përcjellë Lidhjes së Kombeve ku kërkohet ndreqja e padrejtësive kufitare në përgjithsi e veçmas qyteti i Dibrës lënë në duart e serbëve. Një muaj më pas ,  në tetorin e viti 1924 ,  së bashku me një grusht trimash ai vetë sërish në Kosovë duke parë me syrin e një strategu luftarak regjimin e ruajtjes së kufirit ,  duker llogaritur forcat e për më tepër duke biseduar ndër miq të vet në Dibër ,  Gjakovë e Prizren për unifikimin e veprimeve të përbashkëta.  Trazirat shqiptare do ta ligështonin trimin ,  e gjithsesi në tërë atë terr lëvizjesh diplomatike të fqinjëve dhe shteteve europiane. Elezi do të thëriste për armet gati.  Më 7. nëntorë. 1924 ,  nga Peshkopia ,  Elezi i shkruan Bajram Currit ;  Stuacioni që pashë në Kosovë, dëfton nevojë të madhe që z. juej të ndodhet në Krumë. Krejt populli i Kosovës e shohin të domosdoshme që të ndodhemi afër tij. Prandaj nuk duhet ta vononi aspak këtë çështje, por sa më parë dhe me ta marrë këtë letër ,  të niseni pa vonesë. Qështjen e çmoni dhe vetë zotnia e juej . .  Në qoftë se nuk i merrni parasysh nevojat që ju pata përmend, atëherë miqësia dhe besa që kemi me njëri tjetrin më shtërngon dhe më detyron me ju sigurue se do të merret nëpërkëmbë si nderi i Zotnisë Sate ,  ashtu edhe nderi i popullit të Kosovës . . .  (Arkivi Qëndrorë i shteti viti 1924. Dosja 8 , fq. 167. ).  Dy muaj më pas kësaj letre ,  plumbat do ta godasin pas shpine trimin duke marrë jetën.  E nisur në luftë ,  jeta e këtij shqiptari të madh ,  do të shuhej po në luftë si për tu treguar brezave se pa Shqipëri të lirë  e të bashkuar nuk mund të ketë jetë në paqë për gjdo shqiptar. 

Një gur bri një murane në Sllovë, ka heshtur për shtatë dekada rresht. Erërrat mbi të flisnin me gjuhën e kujeve dhe vajtimi të bëhej se luftonte përjetësisht me harrimin. Diktatura komuniste nuk mund ta ringrinte mitein e gjeneralit me shajak pasi ai luftoi tërë jetën ndaj serbëve. Ylli i kuq nëpër bustina nëpërkëmbën nderin shqiptar, harruan gurgullimat e përenjëve të gjakut që derdhëm ne ,  për tu mbrojtur nga fqinji verior. Mbi djemt ,  nipërit e Elez Isufiot ,  ranë shpejt tragjeditë e kalvarit komunist. Në luftë me turqit, me slavvët, me italianët dhe gjermanët ,  kullave të Elez Isufit iu rrëzuan binarë, gurë e qoshe. Si për ironi të fatit e qejf të sllavit, Enver Hoxha i sheshoi ato kulla me fitilat e dinamitit. Por krimi dhe ndëshkimi shfaqen kurdoherë pranë njeri - tjetrit. Ndërsa emri i të parit u mallkua ,  prej miliona shqiptarëve,  Elez Isufi mbeti në historinë tonë duke bërë nder asaj ,  duke pasuruar me jetën dhe veprën e tij. 



Eugen SHEHU/ 11 10 2004/F.F.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## CEZARND

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Suf Xhelili - Ky Tmerr i Serbo-sllavëve


Me siguri (i lindur më 1875) barriste rrugëve të Lisivalles teksa burrat shqiptarë kuvendonin në Lidhjen Shqiptare të Prizrenit, Por një lidhje e çuditshme do të ekzistonte deri në fund të jetës së tij me këtë kuvend madhor,me këtë akt epokal të trimërisë shqiptare përballë shpërbërjes nacionale të saj, Mbase lidhja e një ngjarjeje,me jetën e një fëmije duhet kërkuar pikërisht në faktin se gjithë vitet më pas të Suf Shelilit dëshmuan përpos kalimin fizik të tyre edhe faljen e plotë në dobi të pavarsisë së krejt trojeve shqiptare, Në këtë falje ka veç të tjerash edhe tym e krisma lufte,edhe ëmblësinë e ninullave të Lisivalles,edhe borë e breshër nga Nëntë Malet e Dibrës, 




Gjithësaherë,prej gjithkujt që do të ulet të meditojë lidhur me këtë burrë,unë do ti këshilloja : shko e shihi kullat e Sufës në Lisivalle, Nëse ato janë të rrënuara merr një gur prej tyre,peshon histori, Nëse edhe gurët nuk janë më,merr një fill bari në atë vend ku më parë ishin kullat, Edhe ajo do të rëndojë bile më shumë se  një gurë, Vetëm duhet ta ndjesh në zemër këtë peshë, Më shumë si kilogram fizik do kuptosh në vetvehte tonelata dhimbjeje, Po pse dhimbje ?

Sepse Suf Xhelilit,deri përpara do kohe nuk i shkonte kush tek varri, Mos u habisni ! Po,po, Suf Xhelilit, , , , Thonë,ka qenë komandant i zgjuar,thonë fliste pak,thonë se sulmet nisnin kur shkrepte pushka e tij,thonë se të shtënën e pushkës së tij e njihnin në Dibër të gjithë, Thonë, , , Unë di vetëm kaq : Suf Xhelili ky tmer i serbo-sllavëve !

Nermin Vlora Falaski është shprehur : Shqipërinë e kanë mbrojtur gjatë shekujve bijtë e saj më të mirë, Do përmendim vetëm dy prej tyre,dy Dibranë të shquar,të cilët ja kanë falur edhe jetën atdheut : Elez Isufi dhe Suf Xhelili që populli i ka fiksuar në gojëdhëna,i ka ruajtur me dashuri në arkën e kujtimeve të çmuara, Vijueshmëria e veprimtarisë së tyre patriotike ende nuk është në gjendje të thuret plotësisht me anën e dokumenteve, Por përpjekjet e tyre dalin nga zëri,nga zemra e popullit që u ka kushtuar atyre këngë legjendare, (Nermin Vlora FalaskiKreshniku i Dibrës,fq, 210), 

Suf Xhelili,pos të tjerave ka pasur një fat të madh në jetë, Është nipi i legjendarit Elez Isufi, Në këtë lidhje gjaku vështirë se anatomia bëhet përcaktuese, Xhaxha e nip,përpara anatomisë do ti bashkonte ndjenja e kulluar e shqiptarizmës, Madje edhe kur thuhet se këta ishin antiserbë deri në çastin e fundit,duhet kuptuar se instikti drejt kësaj herezie është tek e mbramja ndikimi për një nacionalizëm të kulluar, Për kaq kohë ndjenja e pavarësisë territoriale gjallon,kuptohet ajo është në kundërshti të plotë me rrezikimin moral e fizik të atdheut, Bashkëkohësit e kujtojnë Sufën me krenari sidomos në betejën e Kolesjanit aq e përfolur sot për dimensionet e saja epike si në Shqipëri dhe në ish-Jugosllavi, Kolesjani,kjo kështjellë natyrore shqiptare do të ishte përpara së gjithash një fushë betejë midis shqiptarizmës dhe etjes sllave për zaptimin e trojeve të iniciuar ndofta pesë shekuj më parë prej ëndrave të Car Dushanit, Gjakftohtësia në kulmin e betejës ishte natyrë e dytë e tij, Sado e komplikuar të ishte situata,sado vdekja tu vinte rrotull pozicioneve Sufa do të ishte gjithmonë në pragun e vdekjes por duke biseduar me jetën, Për turp të Artit Ushtarak Shqiptar duhet thënë se pikërisht ky fshatar i mënçur nga Dibra duhej studiuar me imtësi, Veprimet dhe energjitë luftarake të tij,të përshtatura me situatën dhe resurset njerzore mbeten një mister përpara të cilit do të përkulen me veneracion të gjithë ushtarakët shqiptarë, Sidomos në kushtet e sotme kur arti ynë ushtark po ndahet përfundimisht nga teoria ushtarake leniniste,beteja e Kolesjanit duhet të renditet ndër të parat nga mënyra e organizimit sipas pikëpamjeve të luftës popullore, 

Më pas pushka e tij do të shkrepte kudo ku shkelnin  ëndrat serbe, Dhe shkrepja ishte me të vërtetë gjëmë madhe, Ka ndodhur të sulmohen sërbët në Manastir, Janë thyer dhe kanë thënë: aha,na ka sulmuar Sufa, Po atë ditë,luftime janë kryer edhe në malin e Vrahiçit, E përsëri,mjaft serbë të zënë rob kanë deklaruar : Na ka sulmuar Suf Xhelili, , , Ish-kapiteni serb Stavro Belishica ka shkruar ;

Kur e shoqëruam Elez Isufin nga Dibra e Madhe për në Sllovë,kishim marë urdhër në rastin më të parë që do të na krijohej mundësia, Prania e Sufës,mënyra se si ai organizoi mbrojtjen e ngjeshur rreth Elezit me malësorët,bëri të dështojë qëllimi ynë, Ne dridheshim përpara Sufës, Ai na shtypte me shikimin e tij të rëndë dhe na impononte këndvështrimin ose vdekjen e sigurtë, (Xhelal Ndreu Kujtime të Pabotuara - marrë nga Stavro Belishica në vitin 1941 ), 

Sufa nuk ishte përbindësh, Shtatmesatar,i urtë,fisnik deri në flijim për çështjen kombëtare ai do të ngjitej thuajse i vetëm deri në lartësirat marramendëse të legjendës, E atëhere ? Si shpjegohet tmerri serb prej tij ? Historia e Ballkanit është mjaft e trazuar, Në te janë shtresëzuar gjurmët e sa e sa betejave midis kombeve,midis njerëzve që u përkisnin fiseve të ndryshme,midis etnive, Në këtë shtresëzim,në një kapërthim thuajse tragjik janë gjendur kurdoherë shqiptarët me sllavët, E nëse shqiptarët njihen si popujt më të lashtë të Ballkanit,dihet se shumë shekuj pas tyre,ortodoksët sllavë të Ukrainës erdhën deri në kufijtë veriorë të principatës së Ballshajve, Prej këtej do të ngjizej konflikti i madh për mos tu shuar edhe sot në Evropën e qytetëruar, Një rresht burrash trima e të mençur do ta mbronin kombin,gjuhën dhe trojet e të parëvet të shqipes deri në ankthin e tyre sublim, Ndër ta është edhe Sufa,padyshim i veçantë ndaj urrejtjes që bartëte për serbët, Në këtë lidhje gjaku e për më tepër thirrje e gjakut të të parëve do të rritej trimëria dhe krenaria e Nëntë Maleve të Dibrës, Ka një moment në jetën e Sufës,të cilin e përfolën aq shumë historianët tanë  të edukuar me mësimet e Partisë kuqe sllavo shqiptare, Një moment i cili do të bënte që për pesë dekada,emri i Sufës të ishte në krye të anonimatit gjigant në kujtesën kombëtare, Flirti i tij me Esat Pashën, Dihet se ky i fundit i ofroi Suf Xhelilit,para,tituj,grada e poste, Por ky si pranoi kurrë, Dihet se gjithashtu se prapa Esatit ishin qarqet ultrareaksionare e shoveniste serbe, Por ky flirt mendohet të jetë një nga ato lojëra të mençurisë popullore Dibrane, Momenti i bashkëpunimit të Esatit me Sufën do të gjallte habi tek disa krerë të parisë së dibrës dhe vetëm kaq, Ndërsa largimi i tyre,jo vetëm do të çlironte shumë patriotë nga ankthi,por do të diskreditonte përfundimishtë të përkdhelurin e serbëve,Esatin për të cilin Shqipëria ishte vetëm pronë për tu ndarë edhe pse rrezikohej liria dhe etna e jonë, Dhe ndarja e Esatit me Sufën ka qenë pothuaj tmerruese për serbët, Në një letër që patrotët dibranë i dërgojnë Elez Isufit thuhet: Këtu,Dardha,Reçi dhe Lura po ju presin juve ose Suf Xhelilin dhe ju lutemi që një orë e më parë të vini këtu, Suf Xhelilit nuk munda me i shkrue letër veçmas,mbasi nuk mu ndodh letër, Por presim që një orë e më parë të vini ose të çoni Suf Xhelilin, Për këtë punë dhe ne ju lusim dhe krejtë krahina dhe katundet e këtushme, Vëllezërit tuaj :ngerdheshje: ik Xhelili dhe Miftar Kaloshi, 

(Elez Isufi,dokumente,fq, 132), 

Forcat esadiste po përgaditeshin për luftë vëlla me vëlla duke paracaktuar kësisoj fatin e betejave të mëvonshme me serbët, Por kjo luftë nuk u bë falë ardhjes së menjëhershme të Suf Xhelilit,pjekurisë dhe trimërisë për të marrë mbi vete edhe disa romuze që nuk i kanë takuar kurrë trimit, Fill pas kësaj,duke denoncur paktin Esat-Pashiq për daljen e forcave serbe në Durrës,do të organizohej beteja e Qafës së Trojakut, 2000 ushtarë serb të vrarë dhe mbi 1000 të zënë rob jo vetëm do të pengonin serbët në daljen e tyre në Adriatik por do të shokonin artin ushtarak të Shtabeve të Beogradit,duke rishfaqur një dimension të zakonshëm të tij,atë të frikës përballë dibran¨¨eve që udhëhiqeshin nga Sufë Xhelili, Më pas, së bashku me trimat,ai do të shpalloste humanizmin e racës sonë, Të gjithë robërit,mbaheshin me bukë e ktheheshin për në vend të ytre të çuditur me shpirtin e madh të luftëtarit, Ngase e donte Dibrën dhe krejt Shqipërinë pa serbët,ngase inspironte për demokraci të vërtetë,Sufë Xhelili qe i pari në Dibër që u vu në mbrojtjen e shtetit të parë demokratik disamuajsh të Nolit, Në kuvende,në odat e burrave,apo pyjeve e maleve të Dibrës,ai do të shprehej me shumë simpati për Nolin dhe ato çka deshi të bënte ky, Vizioni i tij politik,megjithëse i mjergulluar në kohë e situata të ndryshme do të ishte kurdoherë i qartë pro demokracive të Perëndimit Eurpian, Dhe skish si të ndodhte ndryshe, Një jetë e lodhur luftëtarësh të pambarim do të donte të shuhej vetëm duke parë lindjen e kësaj demokracie, 

Arkivat e heshtura serbe nuk kanë folur akoma, Por dihet se një plumb nga dora tradhëtare gjeti zemrën e Suf Xhelilit në dhjetorin plot mjergull të vitit 1924, Natyrisht plumbi nuk mund të qëllonte do këngët,bëmat,bisedat dhe legjandat për këtë dibran që u bë tmerri i fqinjit të vet grykës, 

Miqësitë e lidhura shumë vite më pas të Hoxhës me jugosllavët do të lëndonin deri dhe gurët e varrit të Sufës, Gjithsesi ai mbijetoi përmes idealit të tij,duke u shfaqur i plotë në ditët tona, 



Eugen SHEHU/ 11 10 2004/F.F.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## CEZARND

NGA THELLËSIA E SHEKUJVE 
--------------------------------------- 
Prejardhja. Vendosja në Soricë të Dardhës. Kalimi në Lisivalle të Sllovës. Rimëkëmbja; Isuf Ndreu. Epoka e Elez Isufit. 

Rreth gjysmës parë të shekullit XVI, mendohet se fisi i Ndreut të Dibrës u ngulën për herë të parë në Soricë të Dardhës. Rreth këtij ngulimi ka disa versione. Një version na thotë se Ndret erdhën nga Puka, banorë të cilët gjinden dhe sot me këtë mbiemër. Një version tjetër na i sjell nga Shoshajt e Dukagjinit. Versioni më afër së vërtetës është ai i prejardhjes së tyre nga Nikaj-Merturi i Tropojës.') Ende në Nikaj-Mërtur ruhen toponime që lidhen me emrin e këtij fisi, pjesëtarë të cilët, gjatë një lufte të pabarabartë kundër ushtrive osmane, u vranë e u shuanë dhe ata që mundën të shpëtonin u detyruan të tërhiqen në thellësi të viseve shqiptare. Këtë fat duket se kanë patur dhe paraardhësit e sotëm të Ndreve të Dibrës. Ky pohim sillet nga të dhënat e rregjistrit të Sanxhakut të Dukagjinit të vitit 1571, ku fshati Dardhë i Dibrës jepet me 60 banorë, prej të cilëve 35 shtëpi të krishtera dhe 23 muslimanë.Zl Nga të islamizuarit haset dhe një Ali Andrea i............... 

1) Remzi Ndreu, vjeç 70, lindur në Sllove, banues në Tiranë. Kujtime të mbledhura prej tij me titull "Fisi i Ndreve". Autori i kësaj monografie ia kërkoi këto kujtime dhe R.Ndreu pati mirësinë t'i jepte një kopje. 2) S.Pulaha, Gjurmime Albanologjike, seria e shkencave historike Prishtinë 11 1972,f285, punimi: Krahimat verilindore të Sanxhakut të Dukagjinit. 

......martuar dhe që gëzonte një çiflik. Duke pranuar rënjën e gërmës "a" tek mbiemri Andrea, gj ë që ndodh shpesh me emrat e mbiemrat e të krishterëve të krahinave verilindore të Shgipërisë, mbiemri Andrea trasformohet natyrshëm në ndrea, Ndreu. Në se pasardhësit e Ali Ndreu i vitit 1571 trashiguan emrin e të parit të tyre deri tek Ali Ndreu i vitit 1817, vëllai i gjyshit të Elez Isufit, mendojmë se Ndreu është banor i fshatit Dardhë që në gjysmën e parë të shekullit XVI, që përkon dhe me islamizimit e krahinave verilindore të Sanxhakut të Dukagjinit.') 
Çështë e vërteta, Ndret patën një zhvillim të mirë demografik edhe pse ranë në gjaksi e bënë lëvizje të detyruara, por gjithnjë brenda kuadrit të mikrokrahinës së Dardhës. 
Si të gjithë malësorët e këtyre anëve dhe ata pranonin e udhëhigeshin nga ligji i maleve të vetëqeverisjes tradicionale autonome. 
Besonin. Qenë të krishterë të mirë. Nën trysninë e turqëve osman u islamizuan aty nga vitet 1530-1550. 
Ekonomia e tyre mbështetej, kryesisht, në mbarshtrimin e begtorisë dhe atyre pak ngastra toke të copëtuara, pothuaj pa asnjë farë rendimenti. Për kushte më të mira jetese, një pjesë e tyre, rreth viteve 1830-1840, lanë Dardhën, kaluan Drinin dhe u vendosën në krahinën e butë të Ujë e Mëujës (sot mikrokrahina e Sllovës) Ata u vendosën në Lisivalle, Palaman, Shafell e Ratke. Në Lisivalle u vendosën Isuf, Llan dhe Kazi Ndreu. 

Sufa jo vetëm që nuk ishte i mëkëmbur, por pas vdekjes së të atit, mbeti në një varfëri të tejskajshme. "Fillikat me të shoqen, Zahide Piren, kishin nji gjel rraqe ngarkuar mbi një gomar... As kasolle ku me shti kryet nuk kishte'>. 
Veç varfërisë, Isuf Ndreu e Zahide Pira kishin ngelur edhe pa fëmijë. Zahideja kishte bërë përpjekje tinës të martonte burrin me një grua tjetër, që të lindte djem e vajza. Nuk duhej të shkretohej vatra e Isuf Ndreut. Zahidja ndoshta fajësonte vetveten për këtë fatkeqësi. Gjithsesi, të kërkojë një shemer, një rast i rrallë në jetën bashkëshortore, ishte një gjest që e bënte vetëm "burrëria" e një gruaje si Zahide Pira. Por njerëzit e mirë, fuqitë hyjnore i shpërblejnë me të mira. Rreth vitit 1846, çiftit Isuf e Zahide Ndreu u lindi djali i parë, Xhelili. Më 1861 Elezi, pastaj Hazizi e një vajzë që u martua tek Bar Barami në Dardhë.z) 
Me rritjen e djemve fillon dhe mëkëmbja e SufNdreut. Ai vërtet kishte kaluar një jetë të varfër, por të ndershme. Ishte trim e i besës. Trimëria i dha mundësi që të mëkëmbej shpejt. Dhe këtë mundësi ia dhanë blegtorët e pesë lagjeve të Radomires, të cilët kishin 300.000 e ca dhen, që gjatë dimrit shtcgtonin në fushat e Manastirit e të Selanikut e për t'i ruajtur bagëtitë nga grabitjet, mermin sejmen prej Suf Ndreut në Lisivalle.3) Domosdo, në shpërblimin e sejmenëve kishte pjesën e vet të majme dhe Suf Ndreu. 
Pasuria në njërën anë, trimëria e besa në anën tjetër,.......... 

1)S.Pulaha, punimi i cituar, f.197 
1)Xh.Ndreu, "S'ka qetësi në Lisivalle"; f 200, Tiranë, 1996 2) po aty 
3)Xh. Ndreu, vepër e cituar, fq.51 

......bëri që malësorët e atyre anëve ta konsideronin dalazot e të kishin shpresë në të. 
Kështu, paralel me parinë tjetër të Dibrës, doli në zë dhe Ndreu. "Në fillim Xhelil Isufi e mbas vdekjes së tij, i vëllai, Elez Isuf Ndreu"') 
Më i madhi, Xhelili, mori drejtimin e shtëpisë. Siç duket, djemtë e Isuf Ndreut, nën administrimin e mirë të Xhelil Isuf Ndreut, u fuqizuan shumë shpejt nga ana ekonomike. 
Në vitin 1884, aty ku Isuf Ndreu kishte ndërtuar një kalibe në Lisivalle, djemtë e tij ndërtuan një kullë me tre kate, "Kulla e Gjatë", siç u quajt nga populli, me gurë të gdhendur, që s'dihet se nga ç'vend ishin sjellë e si ishin transportuar. Muret e gjerë mbi një metër, me sharapolle e frengji për çdo kat, i jepnin "Kullës së Gjatë" trajtat e një mikrokalaje, të ndërtuar për qëndresë. 
Mbahej kjo kullë deri në vitin 1968. Kulla që kishte lindur e rritur burra me emër. Kulla që kishte parë e dëgjuar shumë. Kulla që kishte pritur e përcjellur me qindra e qindra njerëz. Kulla që kishte shërbyer si vatër e edukimit atdhetar të sa e sa brezave. 
Në kohën kur u ndërtua kjo kullë (1884), siç duket, Ndret ishin përballur me fiset e krahinës së Lumes e kishin rënë në gjaksi me ta. Nga ana tjetër, në vitet 70-80 të shekullit XIX, Lëvizja Kombëtare Shqiptare njohu zhvillime të reja. Dibranët luajtën rol parësor si në solidarizimin dhe përkrahjen e Lidhjes Shgiptare të Prizrenit, ashtu dhe të qëndresës kundra .......... 
1)Xh. Ndreu, vepër e cituar, fq. 75 

.........politikave ushtarake të turqve osmanë. 
Nuk kemi të dhëna të drejtpërdrejta mbi veprimtarinë atdhetare të Xhelil Isuf Ndreut, por nisur nga fakti se ai kishte bërë zë, ishte mëkëmbur mirë, kishte lidhur krushgi me fiset më të fuqishëm të Dibrës. I kishte kaluar të tridhjetat kur u themelua Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit, vendimet e së cilës i burrëruan shqiptarët duke i kushtrimuar për bëma të fuqishme atdhetare, dilet në përfundimin se ai nuk duhet të ketë ndenjur larg ngjarjeve të kohës. 
Konfliktet e Dacit të Kalisit me fiset e Sllovës, bënë që këta të fundit të kërkonin mbrojtjen e Ndreut. Për të përligj këtë Dush Zhugri i shiti Elez Isufit disa toka në Sllovë. Kjo blerje është bërë rreth vitit 1881, kur Elezi ishte arratisur për t'i shpëtuar shërbimit ushtarak turk. Blerjen e kësaj toke, që ishte bërë pa dijenin e të vëllait, Xhelilit, Elezi 20 vjeçar e kishte parë në disa plane dhe veçanërisht në mundësinë për t'iu afruar qendrës administrative që në këtë kohë ishte` Vlesha, 
Mbas vdekjes së Xhelilit, Elezi hodhi sytë drejt Sllovës. Ndërtoi aty një kullë me tre kate. Por, pikërisht në këtë kohë, nisin dhe kontradiktat ndërmjet Dacit e Ndreut që do të zgjasnin për vite të tëra, përjashtuar rasteve kur këto vise sulmoheshin nga turkë e më vonë nga serbët, siç qe Lufta e Kolosjanit në nëntor 1912, që hasmëritë liheshin mbas dore. 
Sidogoftë, të dy kullat, ajo e Lisivalle dhe Sllovës, nisën të banohen nga familja e madhe patriarkale e pasaardhësve të Isuf Ndreut. 
Dy vjet pas ndërtimit të Kullës së Sllovës, në një natë të errët, Xhelil Isufi zbret në Lisivalle, ankohet se nuk ishte mirë, bie në shtrat dhe vdes nga apopleksia . 
Pas vdekjes së Xhelilit, djemtë e tij, Sufa dhe Dika, por më shumë Sufa, do të bënin emër. Por hija e të ungjit, Elez Isufit, i mbulonte hijshëm e krenar. Sufa, i urt e i qetë, organizator dhe i shkathët, trim e i besës, fjalëpak e punëshumë, me merita thuajse të barabarta me Elez Isufin, me diferencë moshe prej 14 vjetësh, do të quhej e do justifikonte plotësisht thënien "Shtatmadhor i Elez Isufit". 
E megjithëkëtë, Sufë Xhelili, në shenjë respekti i thërriste të ungjit, Elez Isufit: Lala Lez (baba Elez).z) 
Pas vdekjes së Xhelilit, zot i të dyja kullave u bë Elez Isuf Ndreu. Elezi e mëkëmbi edhe më tej ekonominë e Ndreve. Familja e madhe jetonte e pandarë në të dyja kullat: në Lisivalle e në Sllove. Në vitin 1918 u ndanë. 
Elezi u vendos përfundimisht në Sllove, Hazizi rië Palaman, ndërsa Sufa me Dikën mbetën në Lisivalle.3) 
Edhe pse u bë kjo ndarje e pranuar natyrale, pasardhësit e Isuf Ndreut vazhdonin të bashkëjetojnë, si dhe më parë, në harmoni e unitet. Konfliktet e herëpashershme mes fiseve, nga njëra anë, pushtuesit serb nga ana tjetër, më fort e bashkonte se e ndante trungun e Isuf Ndreut. 
Domosdo, edhe autoriteti absolut i Elez Isuf Ndreut e bënte të pranishme këtë bashkëjetesë. Është një rast disi i veçantë bashkëjetesa vëllazërore, pa asnjë të çarë e këtij fisi në krahinat e Dibrës, ku në fise të tjera me emër, si zor e has. 
1) Xh.Ndreu, vep. e cituar, fq.95 2) Po aty, fq.97 
3) R.Ndreu, kujtime të cituara, fq. 1 

Rexhep Bajraktari i Hasit, Dine Dema ,Zija Dibra, Ramiz Daci etj. 
Kuvendonin, rrihnin e zgjidhnin probleme madhore të Shgipërisë në këtë "parlament" me mandate atdhetarizmi. 
Në këtë vatër të edukimit atdhetar, në këtë mjedis prush, lindi, më 1884, në Lisivalle, djali i madh i Elez Isufit, Hysen Elez Ndreu, i njohur në popull me emër e mbiemër CEN ELEZI. 
Gjeneologjia (trungu)

----------


## CEZARND

FALEMINDERIT  BRARI!    Per fjale dhe vleresimin  qe i beni kesaj familja .Me  te vertet  QE PER KETE FAMILJE DHE PER TE GJITA FAMILJET  NACIONALISTE nuk eshte shkruar shume ne shtypin shqipetar qe shkaqet dihen.Dhe ne luftrate per liri dhe per pavarsi  dhe ne qendresen , kundra vendosjese se regjimit komuniste ne shqiperi,  Ishin keto Familje qe edhe mbajten ne supet e tyre jo nje peshe te vogel ,duke u vrar,prer dhe sakrifikuar per ceshtjen kombetare ashtu si i gjithe populli  shqipetar
Dhe sic edhe ti e di,kjo familje ,luften per leri kombetare dhe per indetitet shoqeror  e ka zanafillen qysh ne thellesi te pushtimit turk,vazhdon me rruajtjen e kufinjeve ,dhe luften kundre sebo- malazeze.ne kontributin  gjate kohes se mbreterise ,te djegur nga italianet  te vrare nga gjermanet dhe te persekutuar dhe vrar nga qeveria komuniste. 
Kontribuan edhe ne diasporen   e viteve 1945-1990 ku Isa Ndreu(ibiri i Cen Elezit dhe nipi i Elez ISUFIT) ishe per 30-vjet botuesi i  revistes " KOHA E JONE"1974-1990 me  editor te fameshmin  LEC SHLLAKU Per kete  do te shkruaj  dhe se kam me matriale ne te ardhemen po ashtu edhe per familje te tjera  qe dhane kontribut ne c eshtjen kombetare   .Po e mbyll me   fljalet e  firmes tende  ...qashtu  ....shihemi ne forum!

----------


## ooooo

Me behet qejfi qe dikush publikon historine e Ndreajve. Kam patur fatin te njoh nga afer djemte e Dali Ndreut e familjet e tyre. Megjithese te persekutuar, njerez krenar e per tu admiruar.

----------


## CEZARND

Me Tirqe, Xhubletë dhe Ksulë të Bardhë edhe në Amerikë  



    shkruan - BEQIR SINA, Nju Jork


   JONUZ NDREU - shqiptare në Amerikë, në rrjedhën e viteve....

   Spanktown Road - Warwick (NY) : Gjenerata i këtyre shqiptarëve në mërgim patjetër, që kujtohet sot, e kësaj dite, si një gjeneratë e veçantë dhe shumë e nderuar e respektuar në të gjitha drejtimet, që ka lënë gjurmë jashtëzakonisht të pashlyera, për të gjitha gjeneratat e shqiptarëve në saj të këtyre burrave. Ndërkohë, që për shumicën e mërgimtarëve, është pakasa e vështirë të mendohet se mund të rikthehet në diasporën tonë, një brez burrash të tillë : kaq atdhetar, patriotë, demokratë e me aq përkushtim për kombin tonë, pasi edhe vetë kohërat ndryshuan. 


     Mirpo, padyshim, që ata janë shumtë. Një nga ikonat e diasporës në vite, është edhe Jonuz Ndreu djali i Cen Elezit dhe nipi i Elez Isufit(Arushës së Malit). Nuzi(Jonuzi), është biri i denjë e njërës prej familjeve më të mëdha shqiptare e njohur si - Familja e Derës së Madhe së Ndreut të Sllovës(Dibër) ose e familjes që përbënte njërën prej "Shtatë Malet e Dibrës". Ai tani mbasi doli edhe në pension jeton në një fshatë njujorkez, shumë i nagjashëm ky me bukuritë e natyrore të fshattit të tij të lindjes - Sllovës. Saqë me të qeshur ai thotë kur e pyesin se ku banon? : "Banoj në Sllovë" përgjigjet ai. Në shtëpi ai mban të gjitha smbolet kombëtareprej flamurit kuq e zi, distiktiva me shenja kombëtare, libra, kaseta e videokaseta, revista të gjitha shqip, deri dhe një veshje popullore burrash të Dibrës, që quhen Tirqe, Xhubletë dhe Ksulë të Bardhë.


      Jonuz Ndreu, njihet nga të gjithë në diasporë : duke dhënë një shembull të pakrahasushëm të shqiptarit shëmbullor, patriotë, atdhetarë, demokratë, familjar, mik e shok i mirë. Ai tani ka shënuar 75 vjeçë, duke festuar edhe daljen në pension pas 37 vjetëve pune në Amerikë, me gruan zonjën e nderuar Balen dhe vajzat me një tufë me nipër e mbesa. Jonuz Ndreu mbetet kështu një nga simbolet e disaporës shqiptare në Amerikë, në rrjedhën e viteve. Por, se ati i ka mbetur ende shumë për të bërë një jetë edhe më shumë aktive si në familje e shoqëri dhe i proukupuar, e'i angazhuar gjithmonë, në të gjitha aktivitetet kombëtare. 



Arratisja nga Shqipëria : 


     U arratisë nga skëterra komuniste në vitin 1949-të, nga kampi i interrnimit në Rrogozhinë, ku punonte në punë të detyrueshme, në hapjen e rrugës Elbasan - Korçë. I interrnuar në disa kampe interrnimi si në Berat, Kuçovë në vitin 1948- në një kamp afër Tiranës, punojë në ndërtimin e rrugës Tiranë - Durrës. "Këtu punuam deri në nëndor të këtij viti, kujton Ndreu, pasi më pasë na futën në kampin e Valiasit afër Tiranës. Aty si skllav kemi hedhur themelet e para të fermës atje, pasi ne të interrnuarit punoninim në kanalizimin dhe sistemimin e tokave". 



     Në vijim të kujtimeve të tija, ai thotë se :"Në vitin 1949 më 6- maj kur u arratisëm nga Rrogozhina, ishim nëntë vetë. Gjatë tentimit për kalimin e kufirit rrugës ramë në përpjekje të pararritura me forcat e ndjekjes. Kemi qënë 9 - vetë dhe disa prej tyre, sot, nuk janë më, si i ndjeri Esat Dineja e Abdulla Kaloshi. Sëbashku, ishin Muhamet Kadria, Muhamet Begu, Xhelal Dine, Esat Dine, Nikoll GjonMarku, Tafil Ndreu, Selim Haxhia nga Puka, dhe një emigrant kosovar, siç u thërrisnin at'ëhere shqiptarëve të Kosovës, në Shqipëri. 



     Aventurën për në botën e lirë, ai përshkruan si një ëndërr të hidhur. Udhëtuam tre ditë e tre netë. Humbëm edhe rrugën, duke rënë në përpjekje në malet e thata, e të egra të Skraparit. Gjatë përpjekjeve me forcat e sigurimit të shtetit, na mbeti i vrarë një shok yni i ngushtë Esat Dineja. U plagos edhe ai djali nga Kosova, që fatkeqësisht nga koha e gjatë dhe nuk ja mbaj mend emërin. Selim Haxhija, që ishte udhëheqësi i grupit tonë u dorzua, pasi siç mësuam më pasë, ai kishte qënë kontigjent i sigurimit të shtetit. 



       Ndërkaq, ne që shpëtuam pra vetëm gjashtë vetë, ndrruam drejtim për t'u arratisur duke ndryshur rrugën për nga Llixhat e Elbasanit. Aty mbritëm nga mesnata duke u ndarë në dy grupe. Grupi i parë isha unë i ndjeri Abdulla Kaloshi dhe Tafil Ndreu.Grupi i dytë, me Muhamet Kadriun, Xhelal Dinen dhe Nikoll GjonMarku( i biri i kapedanit të Miriditës Gjon Mark Gjonit). 



         Në kujtimet e arratisjes, ai tregon se kur mbërritëm në Dibër, studiuam mirë terrenin dhe kaluam natën kufirin ndërshteror, duke dalë në tokën e Maqedonisë- katundet e Dibrës së Madhe. Aty papasur kontakte me asnjenjëri, ramë në duart e forcave ushtarake të ish "Jugosllavisë". Të tre na futën në burg. Në burg si komandat i tij ishte një shqiptar i quajtur Staf Lleshi ose Mustafa Lleshi, bashkëpuntor vjetër i rregjimit sërbo-sllav në Maqedoni. Me urdhër të tij qëndruam 21 ditë në izolim dhe po me urdhër të tij pasi Staf Lleshi ose Mustafa Lleshi si bashkëpuntor i sërbo-sllavëve në Maqedoni bashkëpunonte edhe me Tiranën na dorzoj . 



        Në Shqipëri, qëndruam rreth gjashtë muaj deri sa u arratisëm përsëri, të tre pa ditur dhe kurrë gjë rreth tre shokëve të mbetur që lamë pasë në Shqipëri, në tentativën e parë. Në vjeshtën e vitit 1949-, ka qënë tetor ose fillim nëntori me sa mbaj mend unë ttani, ka ardhur djali i Sheh Haxhis nga Peshkopia, Selami Shehu duke kërkuar të takohej me ne. Ne ja pranuam takimin që të na tregonte se ku ndodheshin shokët tanë. Ai kishte dijeni dhe na i tregoj të gjitha , pasi ata ndodheshin të fshehur në shtëpin e tij në një fshat afër Peshkopisë. 



       Qëndruam edhe ne të fshehur nëpër fshatrat e Peshkopisë, na tha ai, pasi ramë në kontakte dhe arritëm një marrëveshje me Fik Maliqin, nëpërmjet njerëzve të tij që ishin në Maqedoni, që të arratiseshim përsëri e të dilnim pa u dorzuar atje . Sapo dolëm në anën tjetër të kufirit ata na kapën dhe na dërguan për shtatë muaj në një kamp afër një fshati i quajtur Trashevë. Prej këtu na transferuan në Sarejevë, duke edhe na punësuar. Qëndruam atje rreth një viti deri në fund të vitit 1950 duke punuar si mekanik. Nga Sarajeva na këthyen përsëri në Maqedoni në Gostivar dhe prej aty na dërguan në Panqevo- Sërbi. 



       Mbas dy a tre muajve na erdhi një oficer policie sërb i quajtur Ziko Sharkiq dhe e njihte shqipen shumë mirë, sëbashku me dy xhaxhallarët e mijë të liruar nga burgu sërb. Ata erdhën për të na njoftuar se Cen Elezi , Dan Kaloshi kishin vdekur . Kurse, Ferit Sina dhe Rushiit Sina dhe Aqif Noka, i kishin zhdukur pa lënë gjurmë nga kriminelët sllavo maqedonas dhe bashkëpuntorët e tyre shqiptar në Maqedoni, sapo ishin arratisur nga Shqipëria. 




     Pasi qëndruam rreth gjashtë vjet nëpër ish"Jugosllavi", në vitin 1955- fituam një farë lirie të shkojm ku të duam. Ky lloj vendimi i jugosllavëve, na erdhi si i papritur. Duke mos pasur shumë besim tek sërbosllavët, u regjistruam menjëher  për të dalë në perendim dhe u dërguam në kampin e Gerovës. Aty pas 18 muajve dolëm në perendim. Dalja e parë në perendim i përket vitit 1955- kampit të refugjatëve në Kapo të Italisë nën administrimin e anglo-amerikanëve. 



     Shërbimi në ushtrinë amerikane : 



    Junuz Ndreu rrefen në këtë bisedë se "Emigrmi, qe një dhimbje e madhe dhe ishte i hidhur për ne, por qe e vetmja mënyr për të shpëtuar gjallë pasi fati ynë do të ishte si në Jugosllavi dhe në Shqipëri, ashtu si i mijra të vrarëve, të presekutuarve, të interrnuarve e të burgosurve. Kështu që unë zgjodha në liri rrugën time. Fillimisht në Itali, u regjistrova për të shërbyer në ushtrinë amerikane. Dhe sapo mu aporovua kërkesa, më dërguan si ushtarë menjëher në Amerikë. Duke shërbyr si ushtar i ushtrisë Ameriakne, për pesë vjetë. 



       Shërbimin ushtarak në ushtrinë amerikane e kreva në këmbësori, fillimisht një bazë ushtarke në Karolinën e Jugut . Pas 8 muajëve të parë nën rrobën ushtarake kalova me shërbim në Fort Devis të Kolorados. Dhe mbas përgatitjes së ushtruar në këtë bazë, transferohem më shërbim të gjatë në një bazë ushtarake amerikane në Bërlinin perendimor në Gjermani. 



         Mëqënëse, gjatë shërbimit në Gjermani gjendja shëndetësore u keqësua dhe ju nënshtrova rregjimit spitalor, urdhëri u kthye dhe më dërguan me shërbim në ishullin e Islandës, në veri të Anglisë. Një vitë me shërbim atje dhe rikthim në SHBA-s në bazën ushtarake Fort Er në Maseçustes në Divizionin e Dytë të Këmbësorisë. Mbasi e mora mirë veten, më transferuan sërish në Berlin të Gjermanisë Perindimore, at'here. Aty kreva edhe 18 muajët e fundit që më kishin mbetur në ushtrinë amerikane. 



      Në ushtrinë amerikane kamë shërbyer me zell të madh, shprehet Nuzi. Ushtria amerikane më ka vlersuar lart shërbimin. Unë isha ndër të paktët ushtarë, që pa qytetarinë amerikane të shërbeja në këtë armatë, dhe ndoshta nga të parët që u gradova. Kujtojë me këtë rastë gradimin me gradën Kapterr i Parë, dekorimin për merita në këmbësori një dekoratë me shumë vlerë. Si dhe disa çertifikata zyrtare ushtarake, e dhuruata të ndryshme nga personalitetet më të larta të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes Amerikane (DoD), me motivacionin e quajtur "God Condact". Një ushtar me respekt dhe nderim të lart nga të gjithë kolegët dhe eprorët ku shërbeva. Në çdo komand ku shërbeva isha më i preferuari nga komandatët, kujtom me thjeshtësi ai. 




      Akitiviteti politik në mërgim: 



      Këtu, thotë Jonuzi, më duhet të kujtoj edhe kontaktet e para me personalitet shqiptare në mërgim. Në kamp pas Isa Ndreut, erdhën disa përfaqësues të Komitetit Shqipëria e Lirë, me qëndër në Romë - Itali, të kryesuar nga Sahit Kryeziu. Më pasë në kamp vumë kontaktet e para me ne përfaqësues të partive të para politike shqiptare, në mërgim, përfaqësuesit e Bllokut Kombëtar të kryesuar nga Ernest Koliqi me Kol Bibë Mirakën, Partia e Ballit Kombëtar, Organizata Kombëtare Lëvizja e Legalitetit, Partia Katundare, dhe përfaqësues të tjer.



      Ndërsa, në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, pasi shkela për herë të parë me 11 shtator të 1957-tës dhe më 11 shtator të 1962 u lirova nga ushtria pasi shërbeva për 5 vjetë, kamë qënë i angazhuar në Partinë Katundare, e cila udhëhiqej at'here nga Isa Ndreu. Më vonë u angazhova në shumë aktivitete në organizatën e quajtur "Tripalëshi", ku bënin pjesë Partia Katundare - Bashkimi dhe Rezistenca anti komuniste. 



       Në 1962 Mbreti Leka I deshte të bashkonte të gjithë shqiptarët dhe i thirri ata në Madrid - Spanjë. Meqënse organizimi i quajtur "Tripalëshi" mori pjesë aktive në takimin e Madridit, të përfaqësuar në Isa Ndreu e Lec Shllaku, ju kërkua, që ajo të shkrihej në partitë e tjera, duke formuar një parti. Mbas mbledhjes së mërgatës shqiptare në Madridë(Spanjë), u vendos që ajo të zhvillonte një takim tjetër në Nju Jork(SHBA). Në Nju Jork, takimi i forcave politike anti-komuniste në mërgim, udhëhiqeshin at'here nga Xhaferr Deva, në të cilat, pothuajse mora pjesë në çdonjerin prej tyre. 



        Mbasi Xhaferr Deva, u tërhoq në këtë takim, kryetar i takimit të Nju Jorkut, u zgjodh një ish oficer i gardës mbrëtërore, Masar Pustina. Këtu filluan bisedat për riorganizmimin e mërgatës në SHBA-s. Blloku Indipendent nuk mundi të marrë pjesë ,pasi aty ishte edhe Partia e Rezistencës, e cila, konsiderohej si degë e shkëputur nga Blloku Indipendent. Kështuqë, për të futur edhe bllokun në këtë grup , menduam që të tre partitë të shkrihen në një të vetme. 





       Mirpo partia e Rezistencës e udhëhequr nga Ndue Pjetër GjonMarku, e kundërshtoj edhe kështuqë edhe gadi takimi dështoj. Kryetari i Partisë Bashkimi Kombëtar Loro Stajko, u bëri thirrje pjesmarrësve duke thënë se në se pengesë e kësaj mosmarrëveshje për njëhësimin e partisë jamë unë, at'here mund të jap edhe dorëheqjen, dhe kaloi në Partinë Katundare. Diskutimi i Stajkos, u pritë me duartrokitje nga të deleguarit, thotë Jonuz Ndreu. 




     Mbasi u bënë të gjitha tratativat, tha ai u mbërritë në një mirëkuptim ideal - të gjitha partitë e grupuara në "Tripalësh" të mbanin një kongres të përbashkët, ku të zgjidhej një kryetar. Partia do të njihej me emrin Bashkimi Kombëtar. Bashkimi Demokrat Shqiptarë, u përgatit të mbaj kongresin e saj të parë në Firence -Itali, ku ajo u kurorzua edhe emri që ajo mban sot, Bashkimi Kombëtar Shqiptar. Me kryetar z Isa Ndreu dhe sekretar z Lec Shllaku dhe dy n/kryetar Adem Hodo dhe Loro Stajko, vijoj të dalë rregullisht revista "Koha Jonë" organ i Partisë Bashkimi Demokratë Shqiptarë, e cila vazhdoj punën e saj për 40 vjetë. 



      Unë vazhdimishtë, thotë me krenari Jonuz Ndreu, kamë qënë antarë i kryesisë së Bashkimi Kombëtar Shqiptarë dhe mendoj se kamë luajtur një rol të madh në këtë parti, sidomos, këtu në SHBA-s. Kamë qënë hambari i partisë Bashkimi Kombëtar Shqiptarë. Kamë punuar pa u lodhur dhe duke sakrifikuar që të çojë në vend të gjtiha obligimet e mija që dilnin nga partia. 






      Me të gjitha organizatat, shoqatat dhe entet fetare komunitare kamë pasë marrëdhënje dhe realata të mira. Si me Bllokun, Legalitetin, Ballin Kombëtar dhe Vatrën, si me Kishën dhe Xhaminë. Kamë përfaqësuar në çdo aktivitet me karakter kombëtar dhe politik partinë, të cilën, e udhëheq për sa vjet në Amerikë - Bashkimin Kombëtar Shqiptarë(BKSH). Kamë marrë pjesë si i deleguar nderi në të gjitha kongreset e Legalitetit, takimet e Ballit Kombëtar dhe të Komitetit Shqipëria e Lirë, dhe të Vatrës. Kamë marrë pjesë si përfaqësues i partisë BKSH, në të gjitha festat e flamurit , demostratat e protestat kundra rregjimit komunistë në Tiranë, dhe ato për lirinë dhe të drejtat e shqiptarëve në Kosovë, e të gjitha trojet Etnike. 




     Familja, puna dhe shoqëria : 



       Duke folur, prë familjen dhe shoqërinë Jonuz Ndreu, thotë se për here të parë punën në Amerikë, e kamë filluar në kompaninë Daglas Managment. Kompani, e cila, më pasë ndrroj disa emra, por jo bosët. Këtu qëndrova nga 1968 - dhe deri sa dola në pension në 2005 -, pra 37- vjetë pune. Në vitin 1982- pësova një aksident të rëndë komunikacioni, kompania Daglas Managment, më vuri në dispozicion të gjitha shpenzmiet spitalore, deri në shërimin e plotë, një shumë e madhe kjo që më ka befasur. Ndërkaq, nipi i bosit të madh të kompanisë Daglas Managment , me rastin e daljes në pension(maj 2005) me dhuroj një çek me vleftën e 25 mijë dollarve. 




        Nga momentet më të bukura të jetës së tij, janë dalja në botën e lirë. Shërbimin ushtarak, lidhjet me shumë njërëz që sot, edhe nuk e sheh  më. Jeta deri në këto ditë të bukuar kur po feton daljen në pension është e mbushur me gëzime dhe hidhërime, ashtu siç, është jeta çdonjerit. Ai e quan një nga momentet më të veçanta të jetës atë kur Shqipëria, u çlirua nga zgjedha komuniste. Komunizmi ra, dhe demokracia lindi edhe në Shqipëri. Këtë moment Jonuz Ndreu e ka përjetuar sikur të kishte lindur edhe një herë. 



  Prej,  1992-it kur edhe u hap Shqipëria, ai e ka vizituar vëndin e tij rreth 13 herë. Në vitin 1992 shkon për herë të parë pasë 50 vjetëve në vendlindjen e tijë në Sllovën e rrethit të Dibrës, katund malor ky kufi me Kukësin. Gjeti gjallë edhe më të moshuarit e fisit të madh të Ndreut, Xheladinin, Rexhepin, Baftjarin Lazamin dhe Bexhetin e të tjerë. Ndërsa sot ai thotë se "Shqipëria na e ka hëngër jetën, se trupin e kamë këtu, por mëndja dhe zemra janë në Sllovë janë në Shqipëri". 


         Në festën e daljes në pension, janë mbledhur , e gjithë familja Ndreu në Amerikë, miqë, të afërmë dhe shok e dashamirë të tij e familjes. Midis këtij gëzimi në natyrë, morën pjesë edhe bashkëudhëtarët e bashkëluftëtarët e tij në Diasporë, vatranët e kulluar , kryetari Agim Karagjozi, nkryetari dr Gjon Buçaj, e Agim Rexhaj, Zef Balaj e Zef Përndocaj, Hajdar Tonuzi, e tjer. Vatra i dhurojë me rastin e daljes në pension një pikturë me figurën e Heroit tonë Kombëtar Gjergj - Kastrioti Skënderbeut. Agim Rexhaj, tha se "Jonuz Ndreu, është një shëmbull i mirë i shqiptarit, që prej kur kamë lindur dhe deri më sot, pata fatin e mirë të njohë këtë njeri. E kamë takuar e njohur 16 vjetë më parë duke u njohur edhe me kontributin e tij të madh për çështjen kombëtare. 


     Kontributi i tij për, Pavarasinë e Kosovës, Demokracinë e Shqipërisë, Çështjen Çame dhe zgjidhjen e çështje shqiptare në të gjitha trojet Etnike është i pashëmbëlltë dhe i jashtëzakonëshëm.  Ai është ndër të paktët ata burra në mërgim, që kanë punuar dhe kontribuar kaq shumë për kombin shqiptarë. Ka marrë pjesë në çdo demostratë e takim për Kosovën, në vitin 1998- qe ndër të parët që dorozojë një kontribut prej 5 mijë dollarve në ndihmë të luftës për Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së at'hershme Qverisë së Kosovës, që drejtohej nga i ndjeri Kolonel Ahmet Karsniqi.
__________________________________________________

----------


## Brari

pergezime    cezar per shkrimet interesante..

ooooo-je  .. shkruaj dhe ti.. per ato qe di..e ndrro nick ..

----------


## CEZARND

Faleminderit     BRARI . .......ndoshta ne te ardhemen pasi kam akoma  shume dokumente jo vetem per kete familje ,por edhe per shume  familje te  tjera nacionaliste,dhe nacionalist te ndershem  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, qashtu .

----------


## CEZARND

Me rastin e 85-vjetorit të kryengritjes popullore dibrane kundër pushtuesit serb


Homazh për tre patriotët e mëdhenj të fisit Ndreu


Elez Isuf Ndreu, Isuf Xhelili dhe Cen Elezi, krenaria e Dibrës dhe e gjithë Shqipërisë 


Në vitet e stuhishme të periudhës 1910-1922, të luftës dhe përpjekjeve të popullit shqiptar për liri kombëtare, pavarësi dhe integritet për të mbrojtur trojet shqiptare, një kontribut madhor kanë dhënë patriotë dhe luftëtarë të shquar dibranë. Një rol të rëndësishëm në tërë këtë lëvizje kombëtare ka luajtur Elez Isuf Ndreu, me aftësinë e tij organizuese, drejtuese si udhëheqës e prijës i një sërë betejave antiserbe. 

Elez Isufi dhe Isuf Xhelili, të cilët përbëjnë një binom të pandashëm në të gjithë përpjekjet dhe luftërat deri në vdekje, tregon për përkushtimin atdhetar, humanizmin e thellë, krenarinë kombëtare dhe familjare. Ata i përshkonte ndjenja e zjarrtë e dashurisë për atdheun, ndjenja e detyrës për të luftuar. Për këta dy patriotë të mëdhenj ka patur kuptim të lartë liria, pavarësia dhe sovraniteti i atdheut. Për këto flet historia, e cila është e mbushur me ngjarje të lavdishme dhe shembuj të shkëlqyer vetëmohimi e heroizmi. Në çastet vendimtare të atdheut, ndjenja e atdhedashurisë i çonte në llogoret e luftës, të vendosur për të luftuar deri në vdekje. Këtë e vërtetojnë luftërat e njëpasnjëshme si ajo e Qafës së Kolesnjianit, që u zhvillua në pragun e shpalljes së pavarësisë, ajo e Trojakut më 1915, lufta në ndihmë të Shkodrës e deri tek kryengritja e madhe e Dibrës më1920, e cila vendosi kufijtë e Shqipërisë Verilindore. Në periudhën kur shpërtheu plot intensitet veprimtaria e tyre politiko-ushtarake, spikatën në mënyrë të dukshme aftësitë organizuese dhe luftarake të Elez Isufit dhe Isuf Xhelilit. Në mënyrë të veçantë roli i tyre frymëzues dhe udhëheqës u evidentua në luftën e Kolesnjianit të Kukësit, që u zhvillua më 3-4 nëntor 1912, duke i dhënë kështu Elez Isufit famë dhe reputacion kombëtar. Kur populli i Dibrës nuk i njohu vendimet e Konferencës së Londrës dhe deri në Kryengritjen dibrane, Elezi Isufi dhe Isuf Xhelili nuk e rreshtën luftën për nëntë vjet me radhë maleve të Dibrës, për lirë dhe pavarësi. Organi i kohës "Liria kombëtare", për Elez Isufin shkruante: "Burrë dibran me karakter të shqiptarëve të hershëm e me atdhetari të fortë, që nuk iu përul forcës brutale të pushtuesit". 


Mesazhe trimërie që iu përcillen brezave


Betejat e forta që udhëhoqën Elez Isuf Ndreun dhe Isuf Xhelil Ndreun, veçanërisht ajo e verës së vitit 1920, bënë që nga shpirti i popullit të krijohen këngë lapidare, të cilat jehuan si mesazhe trimëria nga brezi në brez. Lufta dhe rezistenca e gjatë i bindi edhe diplomatët e huaj se Elez Isufi nuk luftonte për interesa personale, të vogla dhe meskine, dhe as për hajdutllëqe, siç e paraqet shtypi serb, por për interesa të mëdha kombëtare, ideale shoqërore dhe demokratike. Një nga figurat më të spikatura të familjes Ndreu, e cila kishte rol dhe kontribut të gjithanshëm kombëtar shoqëror dhe familjar, ishte Cen Elezi. Me dokumente të pakundërshtueshme dhe fakte historike është e vërtetuar se Ceni ishte përfaqësuesi më i denjë i vlerave kombëtare, demokratike, njerëzore e familjare. Ndoshta historia lind rrallë njerëz kaq të shquar për nga aftësitë dhe zotësitë individuale. Angazhimet e tij në zgjidhjen e çështjes kombëtare shqiptare, drejtimi dhe zhvillimi i ekonomisë private në zonën e tij, dhe organizimi i jetës së brendshme të familjes gjigande të Ndreve, përbën një shembull të shkëlqyer dhe tipik të një fisniku që prodhoi feudalizmi i asaj treve. Ceni, edhe pas vdekjes së të jatit, Elez Isufi, e mbajti lart amanetin e tij "Ta duam Shqipërinë, se asht ndera jonë". 


Kështjellë rezistence ndaj pushtuesve


Në luftën e Shumbatit, gjatë kryengritjes së madhe të Dibrës, Ceni ishte krahu i djathtë i Isuf Xhelilit. Aty ku përqëndrohej forca më e madhe serbe, Ceni së bashku me vëllain e tij, Mersimin, u prinin shokëve të tjerë me heroizëm të paparë. Arritjet e tyre luftarake janë të bujshme në luftën e Qafës së Trojakut. Cen Elez Ndreu, djali i patriotit të madh Elez Isufi, lindi në kohën kur patriotët e Rilindjes Kombëtare luftonin me pushkë e penë për përparim kombëtar dhe shoqëror. Në kullën e madhe të Lisivalles, në odat e trimave Ceni, Mersimi dhe të tjerë frymëzoheshin me idetë e Rilindjes sonë Kombëtare. Vdekja e kobshme e Elez Isufit dhe e Isuf Xhelilit e detyroi Cenin të mobilizohet maksimalisht për të përballuar sfidat e kohës. Kur serbët tentuan ta shkatërrojnë shtetin shqiptar, Ceni tregoi burrëri, atdhedashuri dhe qëndresë në mbrojtje të shtetit shqiptar. Në përgjithësi, ai ishte në opozitë të vazhdueshme me regjimin zogist. Serbi paguante flori që Cen Elezi të bashkohej me kryengritjen e Shalës, kundër Zogut. Cen Elezi, jo vetëm që nuk pranoi, por shkoi vetë me 400 dibranë në Shalë-Shoshë për të bindur kryengritësit për të hedhur armët dhe të shkonin në shtëpitë e tyre. Më evidente ka qenë qëndresa e Cen Elezit kundër Italisë fashiste, Gjermanisë naziste dhe tiranisë komuniste. 

Diplomatja angleze, Zonja Edit Durham, në librin e saj "UNWRITTEN LOW IN ALBANIAN", ndër të tjera shprehet se "kam vizituar shumë familje të njohura në Shqipëri. Të gjitha familjet që kam vizituar janë mjaft mikpritëse. Mirëpo, mikpritjen që gjeta në shtëpinë e Cen Elezit nuk e gjeta në familjet e tjera. Tek Cen Elez Ndreu gjeta një familje të kompletuar të botës së qytetëruar, pashë bujqësi të përparuar, blegtori të seleksionuar dhe një grumbull djem e vajza të civilizuara e mbi të gjitha, mikpritja e mbi 100 vetëve në natë, duke i pritur dhe i përcjellë me të gjitha të mirat". 

Kur Italia fashiste synonte të shkatërronte qëndresën antifashiste të Cenit, ai e shndërroi shtëpinë e tij në fortesën kryesore të rezistencës antifashiste. Kështu mbi këtë kështjellë dështuan edhe sulmet italiane dhe ato gjermane. Mbi familjen e Ndreve po përdoreshin të gjitha mjetet më barbare për ta gjunjëzuar. Por ajo mbeti krenare, stoike dhe e pamposhtur. 

Hiqmet NDREU Melburn, Australi

----------


## CEZARND

Shtyllasi me i dashur se Theranada 



Shkruan : BEQIR SINA, Nju Jork 



Qazim Bllaca, nje mik i madh i familjeve te medha e patriote shqiptare 



    NEW HAVEN CONNECTICUT : Qazim Bllaca, i perket asaj plejade shqiptaresh: patriote te flaket, qe aty nga fundi i vitit 1948 apo fillimin e vitit 1949, ju drejtuan Shqiperis, e cila pasi i prishi marrdheniet edhe me Ish"Jugosllavine", i ktheu "shpinen" edhe Kosoves. Ai sebashku me dhjetra patriot te tjere hyri ne Shqiperi , se aty do te gjente ngrohtesine e vendit ame. Rapsodi popullor Dervish Shaqja - i kendoj me çifteli kesaj gjeme, duke thene" Oj! Kosove! kur t'a ktheva shpinen - Vera mu ba dimen". E Dimer ma te madh, besoj se nuk ka perjetuar ndonjher kombi shqiptar, pothuaj ne te gjithe veriun e vendit filluan arratisjet ne mase nga te dy anet. Si rezultat i kesaj situate dhe per ta frenuar sadopak ikjen e madh te personave qe arratiseshin jashte vendit, Qeveria komuniste e Tiranes, e rriti menjehere represionin dhe ne ate kohe, sipas statistikave edhe filluan internimet ne mase e burgimet e shqiptareve ne Shqiperi, edhe nga trojet etnike. 



       Vujatjet dhe kalvari i vuajtjeve si rezultat i atij sundimi, ne kampet e burgjet neper Shqiperi, qe u permbushen plot, e perplot me pjestar te familjeve me te mira shqiptare, patriote atdhetare, fisnike e inetelektual me edukim e shkollim perendimore, e pesuan te gjithe. Rregjimi i papare, qe sapo kishte ardhur ne pushtet me gryken e aremeve, i ktheu armet ndaj shqiptareve. Nisur nga numri i madh i te internuarve dhe te burgosurve , qeveria komuniste u detyrua dhe hapi njeri pas tjetrit vetem kampe e burgje, ne çdo moçal e kenet, ne ato zona te Shqiperise, ku edhe dielli duket vete dy ore ne dite. Ne ato kampe interrnimi ku si fillim thuhet se vuanin denimin e tyre rreth 60,000 te internuar, me nje gjendje ne kufijte e mizerjes, frikes dhe represionit policore. Per fate te keq Qeveria komuniste e Tiranes e rriti represionin edhe ndaj vellezerve tane te pertej kufirit shqiptaro-shqiptar. Ne kampet e burgjet neper Shqiperi, sipas deshimtarve te kohes, ndodheshin edhe shume shqiptare te Kosoves, shqiptare te Malit te Zi, Maqedonise, Presheves, Bujanovcit, Medvegjes e Çamerise. 



         Njeri prej tyre eshte edhe Qazim Bllaca. I cili me 19 korrik - ne fshatin Bllace te Therandes u varros si njeri prej veprimtarve e patriote me te shquar i Çeshtjes Kombetare. Qazim Bllaca, i cili vdiq ne moshen 90 vjeçare, ne ceremonine e varrimit u vleresua lart, per kontributin dhe sakrificat shume vjeçare te te ndjerit, ne mbrojtjen e te drejtave te shqiptareve. Qazim Bllaca, eshte simboli i nje shqiptari prej Kosove, qe perjetoj edhe tragjedin me te madhe kombetare ne Shqiperi. Njerezit qe e njohen e jetuan me ate, tani flasin dhe deshmojn per here te pare mbi kalvarin e gjate te vuajtjeve te Qazim Bllaces, e qindra familjeve te shqiptare neper kampet e ndryshme te internimeve. Kampe, te cilat, regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhes, i kishte shpallur si kampe te "familjeve reaksionare". Njera prej tyre, jane edhe disa pjestar te familjes se madhe dibrane, Ndreu . Familje, kjo, e cila, qe s'bashku me familjet me te mira shqiptare, patriote e atdhetare, fisnike e inetelektuale me edukim e shkollim perendimore, pronaret ligjitim, kane vuajtur neper kampet e burgjet ndryshme enveriane nga viti 1945 e deri ne vitin 1990-te. 



        Qe nga viti 1995, pjestare te kesaj familje te njohur ne te gjithe Shqiperine, dhe me ze ne historine kombetare, e vendosur pas renejes se rregjimit komuniste, qendron me banim ne SHBA. Ata nuk i harrojn kurre vuajtjet qe kan kaluar neper ato kampe e burgje komuniste. Kur mesuan per vdekejn e Qazim Bllaces, njeriut me te aferme me familjen e tyre ne interrnimin ne kampin e ineterrnimit ne Shtyllas-Levan(Fier), ata me malle, dhimbje e deshire flasen per dramen tragjike te te gjitha familjeve , per ato qindra e qindra familje te tjera, qe paten te njejtin "fat" me familjen Ndreu. 



    Familja Ndreu nga Dibra u be ne interrnim mike i madh i Qazim Bllaces nga Kosova 



       Jane keta, Xhevati, Lavederimi, Besniku, Astriti, Shpetimi, Sokoli e Albani, Kastrioti e Shkelzen Ndreu, qe deshirojne te flasin per gazeten kombetare Bota sot, rreth njohjes dhe jetes se tyre ne kampin e inetrrnimit, me shqiptarin e Kosoves, Qazim Bllaca. Komunistet, qe erdhen ne pushtet me forcen e armeve ne dhjetorin e vitit 1944, thone ata me arrestimet, denimet, pushkatimet pa gjyqe, interrnimet ndaj te gjithe atyre qe i qujaten kundershtaret te tyre politike, e kishin filluar qe me perpara se te merrnin pushtetin, por me internimet e para te atyre familjeve qe ata i shpallen "reaksionare", e "armiq te popullit" e "tradhetare", filluan aty nga maji i vitit 1945. Ne, tha njeri prej tyre ne interrnim ne kampin e interrnimit Shtyllas-Levan(Fier), u njohem edhe me Qazim Bllacen, rreth viteve 1965 - 1966 




        Kur mesuam vdekjen e tij, tha Lavderimi, ishte nje hidherim i madh edhe per familjen Ndreu. Nga qe ne qofte se ka nje njeri , politikan te zotin , intelektual te shquar, nje burr me te gjitha virtytet, qe ka nje shqiptar, nje njeri i i takojn te gjitha cilesite si nje shqiptar, ai eshte Qazim Bllaca. Ish i internuari dhe i presekutuari i rregjimit diktatorial enverian, i cili ka jetuar e punuar ne pune te detyrueshme ne kampin e e interrnimit ne Shtyllas, Levan(Fier), s'bashku me qindra familje te tjera nga e gjithe Shqiperia" tha ai. 



          Lavderimi flete, perser me nostalgji te madhe:" Kemi jetuar mbi 25 vjet me nje njeri burreror, i palekundur dhe i pathyer nga diktaura komuniste, e sistemit qe udhehiqte Shqiperine. Bllaca, ishte i ndershem e punetor i pa perlyer me ndonje "nofke" nga sigurimi i shetitit. Ai dinte mire te njihete e respektonte, mikun dhe te urrente armikun e tij. Nje njeri i aft te tejkaloj çdo situate. Nje i zgjuar, trim, pariot e intelektual. Nje nder elitat e interrnimit, per shkollen e dhe kulturen . Shkonte ne punen e detyrueshme, duke u bere i njejte si te gjithe bashkevujatesit e tij - i thjeshte dhe i dashur, tamam si nje shqiptar shembullor. Ai ishte simbol i rezitences kundra atij sistemi anti-shqiptar. 


          Qazim Bllaca, vuajti denimin ne Interrnim, deri me 1987-en, kur me nje vendim te Minstrise se Puneve te Brendeshme, e cila, at'here ishte ne gerrham e fundit te diktatures, i "liroj" zinxhiret e roberise duke ju dhene pak liri qytetareve te saj. At'here kur filloj te bjere roberia dhe shqiptaret filluan te marren pak-e nga pak frym lirisht te shohen pak drite nga sketerra komuniste, pohon Lavderimi. 


     Qazim Bllaca, ne kampin e ineterrnimit ne Shtyllas-Levan(Fier) 


       Lavderim Ndreu, na tha se "Kur, erdhi ne interrnim ne kampin e interrnimit ne sektorin e Shtyllasit, Levan(Fier), Qazim Bllaca, e sollen nga Burgu i Burrelit, nje nga burgjet me famekeqe te Shqiperise. Ai erdhi tek ne, si nje njeri i sprovuar me jeten e veshtire te burgjeve dhe ineterrnimeve komuniste. Ai si te gjithe bashkevuajtesit e tij ishte nje njeri totalisht i gjitheaneshem. Filloje pune si mekanik nga qe atje kishin me nevoj pushtetaret te shfrytezonin aftesit e tija. Aty u njoh me nje djale tejter kosovar te quajtur Qazim Vulaj, i cili ,siç tregojn ngjarjet e me voneshme, kishte punuar, e enderruar gjate te bente nje sfide te madhe rregjimit. Te arratisej pra, nga nga kampi i interrnimit ne Shtyllas. Takimi dhe kontaktet midis tyre ishin te nje mendimi tjeter - si te realizohej arratisja spektakolare, jo puna nen rregjimin enverian dhe nenshtrimi. 



         Rreth kesaj ngjarje, Lavderim Ndreu, ai shtjelloj se :"Nderkaq, ne nje dite vjeshte me 1967 -sa ishim duke na bere apelin - nje menyre kontrolli, kjo, e policise dhe e debileve te tyre te mbanin nen kontroll tre here ne dite te interrnuarit - aty rreth ores 11:00 te nates, mesuam se nje grup te ineterrnuarish ishin larguar ne drejtim te pa ditur nga kampi. Dhe so forcat e ndjekjes ishin vene ne ndjekjen te "reaksionarve". 




          Peshperitej ne kamp, tha ai te neseremen se ata ishin larguar ne drejtim te kufirit detar, pasi edhe shancet me te medha, per t'u arratisur inshin ne ate drejtim. Ne rruge ajrore distanaca nga kufiri detar ne bregdetin e segmetit derdhja e Vjoses dhe Seman ne vendin e quajtur hidrovori i Hoxhares, ishte diçka me pak se dy a tre kilometra. Njerezit thoshnin se Qazim Bllaca, ishte njohes i mire i kufinjeve te Shqiperise dhe e njihte nga shkollimi i lart qe kishte mjaft mir terrenin e Shqiperise. Ndersa , Qazim Vulaj ishte nje mekanik i perkryer. Keshtu, duke shfrytezuar mjeshterin e mekanikut Qazim Vulaj dhe mjeteve te cilat, ata kishin ne dispozicion ne ofiçinen e kampit, ndertuan nje barke druri te vogel. E ndar kjo ne tre pjese e çmontueshme dhe e montueshme, ne çdo vend dhe me nje peshe te lehte. Ata kishin edhe dy lopata te punuar me mjeshteri. 




     I papajtur me rregjimin eneverian edhe ne interrnim tenton te arratiset 



        Duke sjellur kujtimet e tija, Lavderimi tha se "Mbasi beme apelin e mbermjes, u shperndam sejcili prej nesh ne shtepit e tyre. Ata, duket se jane nisur drejt arratise rreth ores 12:00- se mesnates, pasi kampi ra ne gjume i gjithi. Tre te interrnuarit, Qazim Bllaca , Hazir Halimi, Qazim Vulaj, kane pase sejcili nga nje pjese te varkes, mbi shpine. Pas dy a tre oreve rruge, e pa rruge neper arat e fermes dhe te kooperativave, qe na rrethonin, ata kane mberritur afer nje poste kufitare bregdetare. Ne afersi te detit, ata sipas rrefimeve te pastajme duhet te ken mberritur aty rreth ores dy te mesnates. 



         Mbasi kane vrojtuar mire patrullen dhe levizjet e tyre, kane montura barken dhe e kane hedhur ne dete. Nata per fatkeq ka qene teper "tekanjoze" dhe nuk donte ne asnje menyre t'i ndihmonte te "pafatet". Nje stuhi e madhe me shi rrebesh dhe ere te forte, ate nate, e ka perfshire papritmas vendin, shkreptima dhe fortuna e madhe. Ne ket situate tragjike, gjendja sa vinte e behej me e veshtir, dalja ne dete u be e rrezikeshme edhe per jeten e tyre, dallget e "hazdisura" dhe te "terbuara" nuk e linin barken te dilte me ne det te hapur, por e nxirrnin fare lete ate ne breg. Keshtu, ata kane tentuar dhe dy tre her, duke "luftuar" me dallget, per rreth dy a tre ore, te tjera te çajne dallget, por ka qene aq e pa mundur, sa qe me ne fund kane rene dakort, te heqin dore per momentin nga kjo "aventur" me rrezik edhe jeten. 



        Lavderimi tha se :"Nderkohe , duke hequr dore nga kjo tentative, dhe duke pare se çdo gje ishte i pa mundur, e mengjesi po afronte, patrullat e ushtrise, qe si çdo dite vinin drejt vijes kufitare filluan te levizen. Ne keto kushte, ata te tre largohen ne thellesi te bregdetit - neper gemusha, qe te kalonin diten, me mendimin qe deri sa te qetesohej moti dhe te provonin perseri arratisjen nga sketerra. Patrulla ushtarake e perber nga dy ushtare me kuaj , rreth ores 6:00 te mengjesit, u tha se ka rene ne gjurmet e disa personave, qe mendohej se gjate nates kane tentuar te arratisen. Deti kishte filluar te qetesohej dhe gjurmet ne reren e lagur, dukeshin fare qarte. Menjeher roja bregdetare u alarmua dhe nga Dega e Puneve te Brendeshme ne Fier, kerkoje ne ate vend forca te policse dhe qenet e kufirit, duke kontrolluar me imetesi gjithe pyllin e pishave, keneten dhe gemushat rreth bregdetit nga vinin gjurmet. Operacioni ne gjurmet e te arratisurve nuk zgjati shume , pasi Qazim Bllaca, Qazim Vulaj dhe Hazir Halimi u zbuluan te fshehur ne pyllin e pishave. Nen thirrjen e ushtareve te armatosur rende me automatik, u eshte bere thirrje te dorzohen se jane te rrethuar. Ata pa asnje lloj rezistence, pasi ishin krejt te parmatosur u vetedorezuan. 



        Keshtu qe, tha ai,mbas nje muaji ne hetusi e torturash çnjerezore, me nje vendim te posaqem te Kuvendit Popullor, ne ate kohe, u tha se te gjithe emigratet politik, ketu perfshiheshin e kosideroheshin si emigrant politik edhe vellezerit tane nga Kosova, ose viset e tjera shqiptare ne sundimin serbo-sllave, qe vuajne denimin ne burgjet e Shqiperise, dhe jane te denuar me 8 vjet burg e poshte, lirohen. Ne kete vendim perfshiheshin edhe te gjitha ata te arrestuar emigrante nga ish"Jugosllavia" qe ishin ne qelit e burgjeve nen hetim. Nekete vendim perfituan edhe Qazim Ballaca, Hazir Halimi duke mbetur ne burg vetem Qazim Vulaj, i cili u denua me 10 vjet burg. 



     Qazimi serish ne kampin e interrnimit ...... midis bashkevuajtesve gjeti vellan ne Egjypt 



         Lavderim Ndreu, tha se Qazimin pas kesaj ngjarje e sollen te punoj ne vreshtari, ku punoj s'bashku me vellan tim Zyberin. Qazimi, u be Kumbara i Besnik Ndreut, duke i marr floket sipas zakonit djalit te tij Albanit. Ne kamp ai shoqerohej gjithmon me Osman Kazazin, Beshir Ndreuen, Xhetan Ndreun, Remzi Ndreun, Mahmutin, e Xhelil Ndreun, Agim Shalen, Qazim Vulajn, shkrimtarin Sulejman Krasniqi, Astrit Delvinen dhe Drita Kosturin. Ka marre pjese dhe ka qene prezent ne te gjitha dasmat, fejesat e gazmendet e tjera familjare, fakeqesit qe u kane ndondhur ketyre familjeve ne interrnim. Ai ishte njeri, qe se bashku me bashkevuajtesit e tij ne ineterrnim dhe ne burg, ndau me keta njerez, vajtjen, dhimbjen ne perballjen me kuçedren komuniste. 



      Rreth jetes ne kampin e inetrrnimit ne Shtyllas-Levan (Fier), nje pjestar tjeter i familjes Ndreu, Astriti, tha se Qazimi, kishte nje vella ne Kajro(Egjypt) . Vellai i dergoj nje leter Qazmit ne kamp, ku ndertetjera midis mallit dhe dashurise vellazerore, i shkruan, se kishte shume deshire, qe te takoheshin ne njerin prej shteteve te Evrpoes, mbasi atij nuk po i jepinin vize te vizitonte, ai Shqiperine. 



         I vare thelle ne shpirt dhe i prekur nga kjo leter, Qazim Bllaca, erdhi tek ne dhe i tha babes lexoje kete leter. Dhe me nje "ofshe" te madhe, tha sesa pak vizionar jane keta njerez. Vellai im, tha Qazimi - akoma nuk e di se prej ketej nuk del zogu qe fluturon edhe jo me une nje interrnuar. Qazimin e mbaj mend si sot, pershperiste se "Çfare paradoksi?! ne nje kohe qe une nuk dale dote deri ne Fier, pa lejen e policise, ai me thote hajde e takohemi ne ndonje shtet fqinje." 



          Bllaca, tha ai pas kesaj beri i mallengjyr nje kerkes, qe sigurimi i shtetit nuk ja aprovoje asnjeher. Vetem me 1988 mbas shume kerkesash, per t'u ri kthyer ne shtepine e tij ne Kosove, u aprovua dhe kerkesa e tij. Ishte kjo koha kur Bllaca, u largua me lot ne sy, me kujtimet dhe mallengjim nga kampi i interrnimit. Ishte nje ndarje qe kur e kojtoj sot, me rrenqethet trupi, na dukej se po ndaheshim per se gjalli. Megjithse, ai po shkonte prane njerezve te tij me te aferm te familjes ne Bllace te Therandes(Kosove). 



           Astrit Ndreu, me tej rrefen rreth kesaj ngjarje se ai gjeti familjen e tij shume vone, pasi asnjeri prej tyre nuk e dinte se ishte gjalle. Kjo ka ndodhur sipas tij aty rreth vitit 1968-69. Ishte nje periudhe kjo kur nje grup te interrnuarish nga zonat veriore te Shqiperise- familja Lika, u arratisen duke dale ne Kosove. Ata kishin pas nje vella ne burg me Qazim Bllacen, qe kishte vdekur ne burg. Me daljen e tyre ne Kosove, nuk e di sesi ata kane kontaktuar atje me njerez te familjes Bllaca, dhe i siguruan ata se Qazim Bllaca, ishte gjalle ne nje kamp interrnimi ne jug te Shqiperise, qe quhej kampi i Shtyllasit. Pas kesaj nepermjet letrave, ata vune kontakte te rregullta midis njeri tjetrit. 



          Sjellja e mire e tij e shpetoj nga burgu... i perjeteshem 



        Xhevat Ndreu, pershkron Qazim Bllacen, si njeri qe e njihte mire egersin e rregjimit komuniste, dhe ashpersine e veglave te atij rregjimi, te policise dhe sigurimit te shtetit. Ai ruhej gjithmon nga spiunet dhe njerezit e dyshimit, te cilet, sipas tij shpesh here edhe e provokonin. Kishte nje urrejtje te madhe ndaj rregjimit, qe vetem me njerez shume - shume te besuar e çfaqete. Ai e parqiste rregjimin ne biseda te veqatna, si nje rregjim diktatorial dhe gjak-pires nje rregjim çnjerezor dhe anti shqiptar. Ai ishte i revoltuar dhe nuk mund t'a kapardinte sjelljen e atij rregjimi me vellezerit tane te pertej kufirit shqiptaro-shqiptar. Sa her qe shqiptaret e Kosoves, ose viseve te tjera kalonin kufirin per ne dheun meme, ata burgoseshin , keqetratoheshin ose ua dorzonin perseri jugosllaveve, tha ai. 



           Kastriot e vellai i tij Shkelzen Ndreu, sjellin nder kujtimet e tyre feminore per Qazim Bllacen, lidhjen e tij me inetelektualet ne interrnim. Ai, thane ata ishte i mik edhe me Llazar Papen, nje intelektual i vjeter dhe i shkolluar ne SHBA-s. Me graden kolonel ne ushtrine amerikane, i cili qe ne moshen 12 vjeçare, pate dale ne Amerike. Pas 1944, Papa, pate drejtuar nje operacion ndihmash amerikane nga UNDRRA - dhe ne Shqiperi, qe arrestua si agjente i amerikaneve. Beri 8 muaj hetusi dhe u denua me 8 vjete burg, mik i vjeter i Qazim Bllaces ne interrnim. Shpetim Ndreu, djali i Bajramit kujton kthimin e tij ne Shqiperi, me 1995-n, ne vitet e demokracise, kur ai kthehet per here te pare ne Tirane dhe takon me mall te madhe te gjithe miqet e tij te interrnimit. Ai erdhi ne kete vizite me gruan e tij dhe nje djale. Gjate prezantimit, qe bente para gruas i thoshte gjithmone se po te prezantoj me te gjithe vellezerit e motrat e mija - njerezit me te respektuar. Familjet, me te nderuara e me te mira shqiptare. 



          Kampi i interrnimit Shtyllas - Levan(Fier) i permbushur plote e per plote me pjestar te familjeve me te mira shqiptare, patriote atdhetare, fisnike e inetelektual me edukim e shkollim perendimore 



          Se fundi keta pjestar te kesaj familje te madhe dhe me ze dibrane ne Amerike, famila Ndreu, thane se :"Ne Shtyllas, kane qene rreth 300 famijle te interrnuarish, te cilat sipas situatave dhe "fushatave" me largimin e tyre nga qytetet e fshatrat kufitare, te familjeve te presekutuara dhe familjeve qe shteti athereshem shqiptar i kishte vene "damken" e keqe te armiqeve te popullit, reaksionare, shkonte deri ne 400 e mos me shume. Disa nga familjet me te njohura ne Shqiperi, ne pa mundesi te permendim te gjitha ne kampin e interrnimit Shtyllas-Levan(Fier) kane qene, : familja Ndreu familja me e madhe me rreth 150 persona, nga Korca, familja Bazelli, Kapa, Baruti, nga Puka familja Miraka , Nga Shkodra familja Prenk Marku, e Brahim Hasanit e Kol Kuritit, nga Dibra, familaj e Halil Nuzit, familja Papjani nga Fieri, Heqimi, Shani, nga Vlora Servet Peshkepia, Haki Shehu, Rexhep Muka, Ali Birçja, nga Skrapari familja Lamçe e Hoxha, familja Vernozi, e shume te tjera.

----------


## Big Blue

*Familja Ndreu*

Dhe une e mbart kete mbiemer.
Shkrimet e mesiperme i lexova me vemendje dhe me pelqyen shume por mu duk kontradiktues fakti qe Familja Ndreu te quhet familje Dibrane pasi qe nga Dede dhe Ali Ndreu(brezi i 10'te i familjes time) duke u afruar te *Prel Tuli*, qe eshte stergjyshi im(Brari, patjeter do e kesh degjuar kete emer ne rrefimet apo kenget e trimerise qe perdoren ne Malesine e Gjakoves) e deri tek une, te gjithe kemi origjinuar nga *Nikaj-Mertur*  te Tropojes.

Cfare me habiti tjeter ne shkrimet e mesiperme eshte se te gjithe anetaret e familjes Ndreu qe u permenden nga ju, i perkisnin besimit Islam. Ndersa te 104 meshkujt e fisit tim, jemi te Krishtere.

----------


## Brari

thon se nje karvan i gjat makinash pafund e qindra polic e xhelat enverist kane  qene mobilizuar nga shteti enverist  per te ckulur me rrenjet  fisin Ndreu nga trojet stergjyshore ne sllov e gjetke e per ti derguar ne kolkozet mocalore staliniste te Myzeqese.. 
Po akoma ska ardhur koha qe te kemi dhe ne regjisor si spilbergu per te na i dhene ne film ato kohe te tmerrshme.. qe kan hequr ato familje te gjora..
edhe drita kosturi.. ish mikja e qemal stafes ka qen ne shtyllas.. dhe nji atdhetar tjeter qe tani spo ja kujtoj emrin qe e akuzuan se deshte te bente nje vark me u arratis nga deti..
nejse..shkuan e vane ato vite e uroj qe kush mbeti nga ai fis te kene shancin  te rigjenerohen moralisht e materialisht qe te shikojne nje dit te bardhe.. e te mos e kujtojne me genocidin qe ja beri Mafia enveriste..



Big..

mbiemri i  atyre te fisit tend ska te bej besoj me Ndre-te e Dibres.. 
Ndoshta ne disa shekuj me pare edhe mundet..
Nikaj Merturi e ka kte vecori qe shum familje i kan perdorur emrat musliman ndonse kan qen katolik.. pra jan quajtur psh.. po ja fus kot.. 
Bilal Kola.. i biri i Kol Hysenit.. ka djal  hysen Kolen e kshu me radh..
Pra  megjithse kan qen Katolik per arsye konjukture a sdi pse.. ne epoken otomane e kan mbajt dhe ka nji emer musliman..

Cdo te mire..

----------


## CEZARND

Familja NDREU - NGA THELLESIA E SHEKUJVE 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NGA THELLËSIA E SHEKUJVE 
--------------------------------------- 
Prejardhja. Vendosja në Soricë të Dardhës. Kalimi në Lisivalle të Sllovës. Rimëkëmbja; Isuf Ndreu. Epoka e Elez Isufit. 

Rreth gjysmës parë të shekullit XVI, mendohet se fisi i Ndreut të Dibrës u ngulën për herë të parë në Soricë të Dardhës. Rreth këtij ngulimi ka disa versione. Një version na thotë se Ndret erdhën nga Puka, banorë të cilët gjinden dhe sot me këtë mbiemër. Një version tjetër na i sjell nga Shoshajt e Dukagjinit. Versioni më afër së vërtetës është ai i prejardhjes së tyre nga Nikaj-Merturi i Tropojës.') Ende në Nikaj-Mërtur ruhen toponime që lidhen me emrin e këtij fisi, pjesëtarë të cilët, gjatë një lufte të pabarabartë kundër ushtrive osmane, u vranë e u shuanë dhe ata që mundën të shpëtonin u detyruan të tërhiqen në thellësi të viseve shqiptare. Këtë fat duket se kanë patur dhe paraardhësit e sotëm të Ndreve të Dibrës. Ky pohim sillet nga të dhënat e rregjistrit të Sanxhakut të Dukagjinit të vitit 1571, ku fshati Dardhë i Dibrës jepet me 60 banorë, prej të cilëve 35 shtëpi të krishtera dhe 23 muslimanë.Zl Nga të islamizuarit haset dhe një Ali Andrea i...............

----------


## CEZARND

DOSSIER I 

Historia tragjike e familjes së Elez Isuf Ndreut, prijsit të kryengritjeve popullore nga Sllova e Dibrës. Si u pushkatuan, burgosën dhe internuan me dhjetra burra të fisit të famshëm 

Si e masakruan komunistët familjen e Elez Isuf Ndreut 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Dashnor Kaloçi 

Pas mbarimit të Luftës deri aty nga marsi i vitit 1946, familja jonë Ndreu në Sllovë të Dibrës nuk u prek dhe nuk u ngacmua fare nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës. Arsyeja dhe shkaku kryesor që familja jonë nuk u trazua në fillim, ishte një farë respekti që ruhej akoma për Gjeneral-major Dali Ndreun dhe nënkolonel Esat Ndreun, të cilët kishin udhëhequr formacionet më të mëdha partizane gjatë Luftës Nacional-Çlirimtare. Përndjekja dhe genocidi i egër e i pashembullt ndaj familjes sonë, filloi pas marsit të vitit 1946, kur gjyshi ynë Cen Elezi, djali i Heroit të Popullit, Elez Isuf Ndreut, u shpall armik i popullit. Në atë kohë për t'i shpëtuar përndjekjeve të Brigadave partizane të Ndjekjes që na dogjën kullat e mëdha tre katëshe në Sllovë, gjyshi Ceni me disa nga vëllezërit dhe djemtë e tij dolën në mal në arrati. 

Në atë kohë disa nga burrat e familjes sonë u vranë në mal në përpjekje me forcat komuniste, të tjerë u arratisën jashtë Shqipërisë dhe shumë të tjerë u arrestuan dhe përfunduan burgjeve e internimeve të regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës". Njeriu që flet dhe dëshmon për herë të parë për "Gazetën", është 70-vjeçari Hiqmet Ndreu, një nga pinjollët e familjes së famshme të Elez Isuf Ndreut, i cili rrëfen gjithë historinë tragjike të familjes së tij nën regjimin komunist të Enver Hoxhës. Po cila është origjina dhe historia e kësaj familje të madhe dhe cili është kontributi që burrat e saj kanë dhënë në luftrat për Pavarsinë e Shqipërisë? Si u arrestuan, u bugosën, u pushkatun dhe u persekutuan, pjestarët e asaj familje të Parisë së Dibrës nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës dhe përse hakmarrja e genocidi i komunistëve ishte aq i egër ndaj tyre? 

Cen Elezi përkrahës i Zogut 
Hysen Elez Ndreu, apo siç është njohur ndryshe me emrin Cen Elezi, u lind në vitin 1884 në fshatin Sllovë të Dibrës dhe ai ishte djali i madh i Elez Isufit. Që në moshë fare të re, Cen Elezi mori pjesë prëkrah të jatit të tij Elez Isufit, në të gjitha luftrat dhe betejat kundër forcave turke dhe serbo-malazeze, të cilat çuan në Shpalljen e Pavarsisë së Shqipërisë në vitin 1912-të. Ndonëse Elez Isuf Ndreu ishte kundërshtar i Ahmet Zogut dhe u vra duke luftuar kundër forcave të tij në vitin 1924, me rikthimin e tij në pushtet në janarin e vitit 1925, Ahmet Zogu i bëri thirrje Cen Elezit dhe burrave të tjerë të atij fisi që të merrnin pjesë dhe të jepnin kontributin e tyre në krijimin e shtetit të ri shqiptar. Pas janarit të vitit 1925, Cen Elezi qëndroi disi i mënjanuar nga jeta politike duke u mbyllur në kullat e tij në Sllovë të Dibrës. 

Në vitin 1926 gjatë përpjekjeve që qeveria e Beogradit ndërrmori për rrëzimin e Ahmet Zogut me anën e Kryengritjes së Dukagjinit, ajo u përpoq të bënte për vete disa nga krerët kryesorë të familjeve të mëdha të Shqipërisë, ku një prej tyre ishte dhe Cen Elezi, pasi babai i tij ishte vrarë kundër Ahmet Zogut. 

(vijon nesër) 
DOSSIER II 

Historia e familjes nacionaliste Ndreu e parisë së Dibrës ku gjithë burrat e saj morën pjesë në rezistencën kundra forcave italiane. Dëshmon 70-vjeçari, Hiqmet Islam Ndreu 

"Ja si luftoi gjyshi im, Cen Elezi kundër italianëve" 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Dashnor Kaloçi 

Në pjesën e parë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, u njohëm me një histori të shkurtër të familjes Ndreu nga Sllova e Dibrës. Origjina e hershme e kësaj familje të njohur dibrane e cila në fillim ka qenë e besimit të krishterë, mendohet të jetë nga Nikaj-Mërturi i Tropojës dhe më pas në vitin 1571 ata kanë zbritur në fshatin Dardhë të Dibrës. Arsyeja e shpërnguljes së kësaj familje të madhe nga Nikaj-Mërturi, mendohet të jetë bërë për t'i shpëtuar përndjekjeve të turqve, pasi në atë kohë pjesa më e madhe e tyre u asgjesua në një betejë me forcat ushtarake osmane. Në vitin 1840-të, pasi familja Ndreu u fuqizua shumë nga ana ekonomike duke u marrë me blegtori dhe bujqësi, Isuf Ndreu ngriti një kullë të madhe tre katëshe në vëndin e quajtur Lisivadhë. Po kështu në vitin 1881, Isuf Ndreu ngriti edhe një kullë tjetër tre katëshe në Sllovë, në tokat që ia bleu Isuf Zhgunit. Që nga ajo periudhë e deri në fillimet e shekullit të kaluar, Ndretë e Dibrës kanë jetuar së bashku si një familje e madhe patriakale në të dy kullat e ngritura në Sllovë dhe Lisivadhë. Të parët e asaj familje që luftuan kundër turqve dhe serbo-malazezëve, duke udhëhequr kryengritjet e mëdha të Shqipërisë së Veriut në vitet 1911-1923, ishin Elez Isuf Ndreu me kushëririn e tij të parë, Suf Xhelilin. Pas vdekjes së Elez Isufit në vitin 1924, vendin e tij e zuri i biri, Cen Elezi 

(vijon nga numri i kaluar) 

Ndonëse Elez Isuf Ndreu që ishte vrarë në vitin 1924 në përpjekje me forcat zogiste dhe ishte tepër i njohur si një nga kundërshtarët më potencialë të Ahmet Zogut, si krahu i armatosur i forcave fanoliste që erdhën në pushtet në qershorin e vitit 1924, i biri i tij Cen Elezi nuk ra viktimë e intrigave të qeverisë së Beogradit në përpjekjet për të rrëzuar qeverinë e kryesuar nga Kryeministri Ahmet Zogu. Si rezultat i kësaj, Cen Elezi jo vetëm që i refuzoi në mënyrë kategorike premtimet dhe paratë që i ofroi Beogradi e kryeministri Pashiq për të marrë pjesë në kompllotin kundër Zogut, por ai iu përgjigj pozitivisht thirrjes së Ahmet Zogut dhe në mëngjezin e 26 nëntorit 1926 në krye të 300 forace vullnetare dibrane u nis për të shtypur kryengritjen e Dukagjinit që udhëhiqej prej Dom Loro Cakës dhe toger Ndok Gjeloshit. Por edhe pse u nis për shtypjen e asaj kryengritje, Cen Elezi nuk përdori dhunën, por autoritetin dhe njohjet që kishte në atë krahinë të Veriut të Shqipërisë. Lidhur me këtë, 70-vjeçari Hiqmet Ndreu, nipi i Cen Elezit dëshmon: "Gjyshi ynë Cen Elezi edhe pse ishte në armiqësi me Ahmet Zogun, iu përgjigj pozitivisht thirrjes së tij për shtypjen e kryengritjes së Dukagjinit, duke vënë në plan të parë interesat e Shqipërisë dhe jo ato familjare. Në atë kohë që ai komandoi 300 forcat dibrane që shkuan në Dukagjin, veshi dhe për herë të parë e të fundit uniformën ushtarake të majorit në rezervë që ia kishte akorduar Ahmet Zogu për meritat që kishte treguar në luftrat kundër forcave serbo-malazeze, në krah të të jatit, Elez Isufit dhe Suf Xhelilit. Edhe pse Cen Elezi nuk u bë kontigjent i qeverisë së Pashiqit për të luftuar kundër Ahmet Zogut, ai përsëri kur u kthye në kullat e tij në Sllovë të Dibrës mbeti një opozitar i Zogut", shprehet Hiqmet Ndreu, për gjyshin e tij Cen Elezin, i cili i la mënjanë kontraditat familjare që kishte me Zogun dhe iu përgjigj pozitivisht thirrjes së tij për interesat e Shqipërisë. 

Cen Elezi në paqe me Zogun 
Gjatë gjithë periudhës së Monarkisë së Zogut, Cen Elezi u tërhoq plotësisht nga jeta politike dhe qëndroi në kullën e tij në Sllovë të Dibrës duke u marrë me punët e familjes. Lidhur me këtë, nipi i tij Hiqmet Ndreu dëshmon: "Gjatë atyre viteve Cen Elezi me gjithë djemtë u muar vetëm me administrimin e ekonomisë familjare në pronat e tij me toka bujqësore, vreshta, kullota, pyje e blegtori. Për këtë gjë ka dëshmuar dhe misionarja angleze Margaret Hasluck, e cila në librin e saj "The un rihten laë in Albania", midis të tjerash ka shkruar: "Në shtëpinë e Cen Elezit, krahas mikpritjes të bie në sy përparimi, si në vise të tjera të Europës. Tek Cen Elezi kam parë bujqësi dhe blegtori të seleksionuar dhe një grumbull djem e vajzash, ku përveç arsimit kanë dhe një edukatë të përsosur familjare". Në ato vite, duke e ditur armiqësinë e kontraditat e familjes së Cen Elezit me Mbretin Zog, shumë persona u përpoqën që ta implikonin atë me intriga kundër Mbretit, por Cen Elezi bëri një paqe të heshtur me Zogun dhe nuk u përzie asnjëherë në planet, komplotet dhe kryengritjet që bëheshin për rrëzimin e tij. Një nga ato komplote ka qenë edhe ai i 19 shkurtit 1939 i financuar nga shërbimet e fshehta italiane të cilat me anën e Ministrit të Oborrit, Jak Koçit, e disa ministrave dhe deputetëve të tjerë donin të eleminonin Zogun. Në këtë komplot që u denoncua nga Myftar Kaloshi, i cili ishte parashikur si atentatori i mundshëm kundër Zogut, shumë vetë u përpoqën që ta implikonin edhe Cen Elezin aty, pasi dihej që ai ishte një nga miqtë më të ngushtë të Myftar Kaloshit. Por e vërteta doli në shesh dhe Cen Elezi jo vetëm që nuk ishte implikuar fare në atë komplot, por ai as që kishte fare dijeni për ekzistencën e tij. Pas kësaj në ditët e para të prillit të vitit 1939, kur Italia kreu agresionin fashist ndaj Shqipërisë, Cen Elezi së bashku me mikun e tij të ngushtë Shaqir Demën, (nga paria e Dibrës) në krye të 500 forcave vullnetare dibrane u nisën në drejtim të Durrësit. Por në datën shtatë prill, kur ata u njoftuan se forcat pushtuese italiane kishin hyrë në Durrës e Tiranë, u kthyen përsëri në Sllovë duke pritur zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të ngjarjeve", kujton Hiqmet Ndreu lidhur me mardhëniet e gjyshit të tij, Cen Elezit, me Mbretin Zog dhe përpjekjeve që ata bënë për t'i pritur forcat italiane me armë në Durrës. 

Cen Elezi, në Asamblenë Kushtetuese 
Pas pushtimit fashist të Shqipërisë në ditët e para të prillit 1939, një pjesë e politikanëve shqiptarë të cilët kishin pasur kontradikta me Mbretin Zog, filluan ta shihnin shpëtimin e Shqipërisë nën suazën e Italisë. Nisur dhe nga propaganda e madhe që u bë në atë kohë nga autoritetet fashiste të cilët e trumbetonin Italinë si një shpëtimtare të Shqipërisë, përveç shumë politikanëve atë gjë e besuan edhe një pjesë e nacionalistëve shqiptarë të cilët u afruan dhe morën pjesë në Asamblenë Kushtetuese e cila u mbajt më 12 prill në Tiranë. Një ndër ata nacionalistë që mori pjesë në atë mbledhje ishte dhe Cen Elezi i parisë së Dibrës. Po si ëështë e vërteta e pjesmarrjes së tij në atë asamble dhe a mori pjesë ai në ceremoninë e dorzimit të kurorës së Skënderbeut në Romë? Lidhur me këtë nipi i tij Hiqmet Ndreu dëshmon: "Në vitin 1939, Cen Elezi mori pjesë në mbledhjen e Asamblesë Kushtetuese që u krijua në Tiranë nën kryesinë e Xhaferr Ypit. Në atë mbledhje ku morën pjesë 151 delegatë nga dhjetë prefekturat e Shqipërisë, Cen Elezi mori pjesë në krye të përfaqësisë së Prefekturës së Dibrës që përbëhej prej Ramiz Dibrës, Shaqir Demës, Xhevdet Kumbarçes, Abdyl Konjollit, Xhetan Kaloshit, Dine Demës, Fiqëri Rusit, Irfan Ohrit dhe Jashar Erebarës. Në atë Asamble e cila u mblodh nën presionin e forcave ushtarake italiane u morën një sërë vendimesh, ku midis të tjerash ishte dhe ai i çuarjes në Itali, të Kurorës së Skënderbeut, për Mbretin Viktor Emanulei i Tretë. Por ndonëse Cen Elezi mori pjesë në atë Asamble ashtu si shumë politikanë të tjerë të asaj kohe, ai shkoi në Itali dhe nuk mori pjesë në ceremoninë e dorzimit të Kurorës së Skënderbeut. Kjo gjë bëhet e ditur edhe nga gazetat italiane të asaj kohe ku në të gjitha kronikat që përmënden politikanët e lartë shqiptarë që morën pjesë në atë ceremoni, asnjëherë nuk përmëndet emri i Cen Elezit. Madje e vëryteta është se gjyshi ynë Cen Elezi, nuk shkoi në Itali për të marrë pjesë në atë ceremoni, por ai përfitoi nga rasti që të shkonte atje për të parë djemtë e tij që ishin me studime në Itali. Nuk ka se si të shpjegohet ndryshe dhe nuk kishte si të merrte pjesë Cen Elezi në atë delegacion, kur ai disa ditë më parë, në prillin e vitit 1939, së bashku me mikun e tij Shaqir Demën, në krye të 500 forcave vullnetare dibrane u nisën për të luftur kundër italianëve që po zbarkonin në Durrës", dëshmon 70-vjeçari Hiqmet Ndreu lidhur me të vërtetën e mospjesmarrjes së Cen Elezit në ceremoninë e dorzimit të Kurorës së Skënderbeut, Mbretit të Italisë Viktor Emanuelit të Tretë në 12 prillin e vitit 1939. 

Kulla e Cen Elezit, bazë e Lëvizjes 
Gjatë gjithë periudhës së pushtimit të Shqipërisë, nga viti 1939 e deri në mbarimin e Luftës në vitin 1944, Cen Elezi dhe i gjithi fisi Ndreu u lidhën ngushtë me lëvizjen antifashiste dhe kulla e tyre në fshatin Sllovë u kthye në një nga qëndrat kryesore të Luftës ku mblidheshin jo vetëm paria e Dibrës, por edhe eksponentë të tjerë nacionalistë nga e gjithë Shqipëria. Lidhur me këtë, Hiqmet Ndreu dëshmon: "Që në fillimin e vitit 1942, Cen Elezi kishte mbledhur dhe mbante 200 burra të armatosur nacionalistë me të cilët ai vepronte në zonën e Sllovës. Në atë kohë italianët duke e ditur këtë fakt dhe popullaritetin që gëzonte Ceni, u muanduan që ato forca t'i angazhonin në luftë kundër forcave të tjera nacionaliste të Muharrem Bajraktarit që vepronin në zonën e Kukësit. Kjo gjë dëshmohet më së miri edhe nga një dokument arkivor në të cilin zë / prefekti i Dibrës njofton autoritetet italiane duke u thënë atyre : "Cen Elezi është gjysëm ilegal dhe nuk pranon të paraqitet në karabineri, pasi e di se do të arrestohet". Nga dhjetori i vitit 1942 e deri në shtatorin e vitit 1943 Cen Elezi ishte një nga nacionalistët kryesorë të kuvendeve që u mbajtën në Dibër dhe personalisht ai mori pjesë në mbledhjet e parisë së Dibrës që u zhvilluan në reç, Peshkopi, Lumë, Sllovë etj. Kështu në një informacion të autoriteteve italiane të asaj kohe ndërmjet të tjerash thuhet: "Në shtëpinë e Fiqëri Dines në Maqellarë dhe në banishtë, janë organizuar disa mbledhje ku kanë marrë pjesë: Cen Elezi, Myftar kaloshi, Ali Maliqi, dhe Aqif Lleshi". Në ato mbledhje Fiqëri Dine dhe Cen Elezi kërkuan nga e gjithë paria e Dibrës që ata të ushtronin të gjithë influencën e tyre, që deri në mbarimin e Luftës të ndaloheshin të gjitha hakmarrjet. Në marsin e vitit 1943 Cen Elezi me gjithë parinë e Dibrës mori pjesë në varrimin e Shaqir Demës, i cili ishte një nga burrat më të shquar të asaj parie. Duke përfitur nga rasti dhe duke e ditur se në varrimin e tij do të shkonin për të marrë pjesë e gjithë paria nacionaliste, autoritetet italiane të Divizionit "Firence" me qëndër në Dibrën e Madhe, dërguan forca të shumta ushtarake që t'i rrethonin dhe t'i asgjesonin ata. Në ato luftime ku pati të vrarë dhe të plagosur nga të dy palët, mbeti i plagosur edhe vetë Cen Elezi dhe një dhëndrri i tij", dëshmon Hiqmet Ndreu lidhur me aktivitetin Cen Elezit, i cili konsiderohej si një nga nacionalistët më në zë të parisë së Dibrës. 

Italianët bombardojnë kullat e Cen Elezit 
Lidhur me aktivitetin antifashit të Cen Elezit gjatë vitit 1943, nipi i tij Hiqmet Ndreu dëshmon: "Nisur nga të dhënat që kishin autoritetet italiane rreth qëndrimit dhe veprimtarive të Cen Elezit, i cili e kishte kthyer shtëpinë e tij në një qëndër të lëvizjes antifashiste, komanda e lartë ushtarake me qëndër në Tiranë urdhëroi komandën e aviacionit që të bombardonte kullat e tij në Sllovë. Pas këtij urdhëri, aviacioni italian bombardoi jo vetëm kullat e Cen Elezit në Sllovë, por edhe ato të kushërinjve tanë Xhetan Elezit dhe Beshir Sufës. Këto bombardime që shkaktuan dëme shumë të mëdha në kullat tona, u bënë për arsye se autoritetet e larta italiane kishin informata të hollësishme se gjatë atyre ditëve në kullat e Ndreve në Sllovë, qëndronin krerët kryesorë të partizanëve dhe atyre të Ballit Kombëtar. Pas këtyre bombardimeve, Cen Elezi me gjithë parinë e partizanëve u detyrua dhe u largua nga Sllova për në drejtim të Malit të Korabit dhe gjatë rrugës ai qëndroi në disa fshatra ku bënte propagandë që rinia të organizohej në luftën antifashiste. Lidhur me këtë largim të Cen Elezit, në një njoftim të kryeministrit të asaj kohe, i cili njoftonte Ministrinë e Brendshme dhe komandën italiane të Armatës së IX-të, midis të tjerash thuhet: "Reka lajmëron se në orën tetë të datës 24 të këtij muaji, Cen Elezi me çetën e tij prej 400 burash të armatosur ka shkuar në katundin Shermenikë, ka thirrë kryeplakun dhe e ka porositë që të mbledhë rininë e të dalë në mal të bashkohet me ta se dita afroi". Një ndër ngjarjet më të rëndësishme të Dibrës gjatë Luftës antifashiste, ka qenë kuvendi i Lurës i cili u mbajt në fundin e muajit gusht të vitit 1943, ku morën pjesë të gjitha krerët kryesorë të forcat që luftonin kundër italianëve, si partizanët shqiptarë të Enver Hoxhës, partizanët maqedonas të Titos, Balli Kombëtar si dhe nacionalistët të cilët nuk ishin grupur në asnjë organizatë apo parti politike. Në atë kuvend ku bashkë me parinë e Dibrës mori pjesë dhe Cen Elezi, nga të gjitha palët pjesmarrëse u nënshkrua një marveshje prej gjashtë pikash, ku si pikë kryesore ishte lufta pa kompromis kundër forcave pushtuese fashiste italiane që ishin në Shqipëri", dëshmon Hiqmet Ndreu lidhur me aktivitetin antifashit të nacionalistit Cen Elezi në vitin 1943. Por gjatë viteve të pushtimit nazi-fashist, përveç Cen Elezit dhe gjithë djemve të tij që u nagazhuan me të gjitha forcat në atë luftë, në krye të forcave partizane morën pjesë dhe i vëllai i Cenit, Esat Ndreu dhe kushëriri i tij i parë Dali Ndreu. Esat Ndreu me gradën e nënkolonelit u bë komandant i Brigadës së 18-të partizane, ndërsa Dali Ndreu me gradën e gjeneral-majorit, u bë antar i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm dhe komandant i Divizionit dhe Korparmatës së Parë partizane që udhëhiqeshin nga Spiro Moisiu dhe Enver Hoxha. Në ato funksione të larta komanduese forcave partizane, ata qëndruan deri në mbarimin e Luftës.

----------


## CEZARND

*Fisi i madh i Ndreut të Dibrës në Amerikë:"Falemnderit Memaliaj"*
09 June, 2008 02:52:00 
Font size:   BEQIR SINA - NEW  YORK
 Më datën 15 mars në qytetin e vogël e të thellë në jug të Shqipërisë, Memaliajt, me vendim të Këshillit Bashkiak të qytetit, u shpall "Qytetar nderi" i këtij qyteti Esat Ndreu.

Si një pinjoll - i njërës prej familjeve më në emër në atë që ka qënë njohur më si vilajeti i Dibërës, dhe jashtë saj. Esati, gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, ishte një ndër komandatët legjendarë të Brigadës 18-Sulmuese. Ideali u tij kryesor gjatë kësaj lufte, ishte ashtu si ai i mijra patriotve dhe adhetarve të vërtet, çlirimi i vendit nga pushtuesit e huaj. Mirpo, pas çlirimit nuk do të shkonte larg shkëlqimi i këtij ushtaraku. Filloi shpejt për të dhe familjen e tij kalvari i gjatë i presekutimeve. Esati Ndreu, së bashku me familjen e tij interneohet në qytetin e minatorëve - qytetin e vogël Memaliaj në afërsi të Tepelenës. Gjatë gjithë kohës sa qëndroi në këtë qytet, ai spikati për zgjuarsi, urti, dhe bujari, karakteristika të vyera të dibranëve.
 Ky nderim u bë me rastin e 98 vjetorit të lindjes së tij. Tek shumë dibran , ata që njohën nga afër por edhe anëtarë të fisit të madh Ndreu, thuhet se "Atë, që duhej ta bënte Dibra, që e lindi dhe e rriti - e bëri Memaliaj, aty ku ai dhe familja e tij kaloi një pjesë të jetës së tij." Megjithatë, ky është një vlersim i madh që i bën një qytet i vogël një figure të njohur të Dibrës, qytet i madh në figura dhe e madhe në historinë kombëtare.
  Koha na ka treguar se njerëzit e  rëndesishëm dhe me vlera historike, e njerëzore, dihet se janë fytyra e vërtet e një kombi. I  lumtur! është ai komb që ka të till - dhe, ka ditur e di t'i nderojë dhe  respektoje ata, pavarësishtë kohës, që i përkasin . Ky lloj vlersimi shihet tek kombet e mëdhenjë dhe si një fytyr qytetarie, shkalla e zhvillimit dhe e përparimit të një vendi, në tërë dimensionet e tij - prej nga niveli dhe tradita e tij historike. Vendet e zhvilluara perendimore, apo edhe disa lindore, kane një traditë të lashtë, qindra vjeçare, të nderimit dhe respektimit të figurave.  
   Për, këtë nuk ka asnjë shkallë krahasimi me vendin tonë(Shqipërinë), që i mbylli dyert e vlerave dhe iu a dha në shumë raste, njerëzve anti-vlera. Madje fakeqesisë; që  edhe kur mbytej në gjolë(pellgë) një brigadier kooperative, vetëm se para të hidhej në gjol - e kishte thirrë "rroftë Partia!" dekorohej. Kësaj i u ngjizë në këtë demokraci, jo me të njëjtën formë, edhe dekorimi ose dhënja e një titulli të një ish kuadri të Partisë së Punës, që me dorën e tij, pushkatojë ose dënojë, shqiptarët vetëm sepse kishin bindje të tjera. Vetëm sepse ishin patriot, atdhetar dhe demokartë. Ata janë pushkatuar, varur, dënuar me vite të tëra burgu, dhe e interrnuar si familje e si farefisë.  
  I këtij mendimi, janë me këtë këndëshikim, edhe veterani i komunitetit, veprimtar dhe patriot i flakët Jonuz Ndreu, Xhevati dhe Besnik Ndreu, e shumë anëtarë të familjes Ndreu, në Amerikë. Të cilët, i bashkohen opinonit se nuk duhet të bëhen krahasime dhe të jenë vetëm disa njërëz, ata që të vlersojnë se kush e meriton dhe kush nuk meriton. Por, ata mendojnë se ka ardhur koha, që si në rangë kombëtarë(gjithëshqiptarë), krahinorë(sipas krahinave), lokal(sipas qyteteve) apo edhe te nje rrethi duhen vlersuar njerëzit, si për se  gjalli edhe ata që kanë vdekur. Njerëz që kanë lënë gjurmë, dhe kanë bërë histori. Kanë punuar dha janë dalluar në atë vend - pa ngjyrime dhe bindje poliitike. Ata njerëz, që më të vërtet e meritojnë. Etja për të nderuar, dhe dhënë edhe vendin që u takonë, atyre, është një dhuneti natyrore, për t'u përgëzuar si një veçori e popullit  shqiptar në shekuj.
 Për këtë arsye i tillë ishte, edhe vendimi i marrë më datën 15 mars në qytetin e vogël e thellë në jug të Shqipërisë, Memaliajt, i cili me vendim të këshillit bashkiak të qytetit, shpalli "Qytetar nderi" i këtij qyteti Esat Ndreu. Ky vendim u pritë me gëzim të madh nga "Fisi i Ndreve", në SHBA-së. Ata me plot krenari, shprehen falenderimin e tyre për këtë gjest, dhe mendojnë t'i dërgojnë një letër flemnderimi Memaliajt. Ata janë pjesatr të familjes Ndreu, janë pinjollët e këtij fisi në SHBA-së, (Jonuz Ndreu, Xhevat Ndreu, Besnik Ndreu, të cilët, e falemnderojnë Memalijan, dhe dëshirojnë që të njëtën rrugë të ndjek, nesër edhe Dibra, që i lindi dhe i rriti këta burra, trima, të mençur, patriot të medhenjë, dhe nga ata që edhe historia ka se çfarë të shkruaj  e të thotë për këta burra.

Kush ishte Fisi i madh i Ndreut të Dibrës ?

 Le t'u referohemi shkrimeve të shtypit, të kohës. Ata tregojnë se që nga viti 1912 e deri në vitin 1924, Elez Isufi, bashkë Suf Xhelilin (djalin e xhaxhait) morën pjesë pothuaj në të gjitha ngjarjet e mëdha politike të Shqipërisë, duke bërë një emër të madh në historinë e vendit tonë. Bëmat dhe trimeritë e Elez Isufit dhe Suf Xhelilit, janë përjetësuar edhe në folklorin popullor të asaj treve, ku ne mes të tjerash në një nga ato këngë thuhet: "Ej Suf Xhelili arusha e malit / fort po ia vret asqerin krajlit / e'po ia vret dhe po bën kërdin / në ato brigje të Drinit të Zi". Në ato vite kulla e Elez Isuf Ndreut në Sllove të Dibrës u bë një nga qendrat kryesore të levizjes atdhetare të Shqipërisë verilindore dhe aty mblidheshin burra të njohur dhe me emër të madh nga të gjitha krahinat e vendit, si Isa Boletini, Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri, Islam Spahiu i Lumës, Rexhep Bajraktari i Hasit, Zija Dibra, Ramiz Daci etj.  

     Ata të dy, bab e bir, morën pjesë në shumë luftra e beteja si kundër forcave turke, ashtu edhe atyre sërbo-malazeze, por vlejn për të përmendur ato të kryengritjeve të viteve 1912-1913-të, kryengritja e shtatorit e vitit 1913, goditja e Divizionit të Nishit, në 5 dhjetor të vitit 1915-të etj. Si rezultat i kësaj veprimtarie, forcat sërbe i dogjën tre here kullat e familjes Ndreu, në 1913-ën, në 1918-ën dhe në 1921-in, shkruaj historianët. 
     Thuhet se, për dy burrat e fisit Ndreu, Elez Isufin dhe Suf Xhelilin që ishin organizatorët kryesore të kryengritjeve të vitit 1920-të, në atë kohë shkruanin dhe gazetat e ndryshme të shqiptarëve që jetonin jashtë atdheut. Një ndër ato ishte dhe gazeta "Liria Kombetare", e cila në mes të tjerash shkruante: "Elez Isuf Ndreu, burrë dibran me karakter të shqiptarëve të hershëm e më atdhedashuri të fortë që nuk i'u përul as forcës brutale dhe as arit të huaj". 
     Në ato vite kullën e famshme të Cen Elezit në Sllove të Dibrës, e vizitoi edhe publicistja angleze Margaret Hasluck, e cila e impresionuar pa masë nga pritja që iu bë aty, në librin e saj "Ligjet e pashkruara në Shqipëri", midis të tjerash ka shkruar: "Kam vizituar shumë familje në Shqipëri, por ajo që pashë tek Cen Elezi më impresionoi pa masë". 
    U çudita kur pashë aty një blegtori të seleksionuar dhe toka të sistemuara sipas sistemit evropian. Ajo që më çuditi më tepër, ishte edukata e djemve të Cen Elezit, të cilët ishin të gjithë të shkolluar. Cen Elezi priste 100 burra në natë në shtëpinë e tij dhe iu therrte nga një ka, duke i përcjellë të gjithë me mish në gojë". 

    Edhe gjatë viteve të pushtimit të Shqipërisë 1939-1944, familja e Cen Elezit dhe i gjithë fisi Ndreu, u lidhen ngushtë me lëvizjen antifashiste, duke e kthyer kullën e tyre në një qëndër të asaj lufte. Perveç Cen Elezit, dy nga pinjollët e atij fisi të famshëm që bënë emër të madh gjatë Luftës Antifashiste ishin Dali dhe Esat Ndreu, të cilët u bënë komandantë të formacioneve të mëdha partizane. 
     Esat Ndreu, që ishte i vëllai i Cen Elezit, mori graden e nenkolonelit dhe udhëhoqi brigadën e 18-të partizane si komandant i saj, kurse Dali Ndreu me gradën gjeneral-major, udhëhoqi si komandant deri në mbarimin e Luftës, Divizionin dhe Korparmatën e Parë partizane te Ushtrisë Nacional-Çlirimtare. 
      Pas mbarimit të Luftës, deri aty nga viti 1946 familja e Cen Elezit që njihej si familje nacionaliste e Parisë së Dibrës, nuk u prek nga komunistet që erdhën në pushtet dhe arsyeja kryesore që ata nuk u ngacmuan deri në atë kohë, ishte pjesmarrja e Dali dhe Esat Ndreut në udhëheqjen e Luftës partizane. Në marsin e vitit 1946, regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës e shpalli Cen Elezin armik të popullit dhe në atë kohë Ceni me disa nga djemtë dhe vëllezërit e tij doli në mal në arrati. 
      Pas kesaj regjimi komunist filloi represionin e egër dhe goditjen ndaj asaj familje, gjë e cila do të vazhdonte deri në vitin 1990-të. Si rezultat i atij genocidi të egër qe u perdor ndaj familjes së Elez Isuf Ndreut, u pushkatuan gjashtë burra, shumë të tjerë për t'i shpëtuar përndjekjeve u arratisën nga Shqipëria, dhe dhjetra të tjerë vuajtën në burgje dhe internime me dhjetra vjet, deri në rënien e komunizmit".

----------


## antikonformisti

Elez Isufi ka qen patriot i madh. Ai i ka shpartalluar më shumë se një her serbët në  Dibër. Po ashtu Dali Ndreu, zv Komandant i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të LANC dhe komandant i Korparmatës së Parë sulmuese që Cliruan Tiranën. Megjithatë Cen Elazi në mbledhejn që bën nacionalistat në Tomin të Dibrës duhet ti jepte bes Halil Alis për me i luftu komunistat. Nuk dua të keqkoptohem, sepse kam respekt për Cen Elezin.

----------


## CEZARND

> Elez Isufi ka qen patriot i madh. Ai i ka shpartalluar më shumë se një her serbët në  Dibër. Po ashtu Dali Ndreu, zv Komandant i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të LANC dhe komandant i Korparmatës së Parë sulmuese që Cliruan Tiranën. Megjithatë Cen Elazi në mbledhejn që bën nacionalistat në Tomin të Dibrës duhet ti jepte bes Halil Alis për me i luftu komunistat. Nuk dua të keqkoptohem, sepse kam respekt për Cen Elezin.


cen elezi u shmange  vella verasjes ku sllavo komunistat deshironin ta implikonin
Kish  luftuar gjithe jeten kunder serbo malazesve  dhe nuk ish trmbur  tani kish ardhur koha qe te luftonte kunder shqiptareve dhe  kete nuk e beri qendroj neutral se  e konsideronte te rende ti vinte pushken shqiptrarit
u shmange te gjitha kurtheve dhe pritat qe sllavo komunistet   i ngriten  ai kurr  nuk e perdori forcen e vete  per te vrare shqiptare edhe ne mal kur doli  kur binte ne prit me forcat e ndjekjese i udhezonte  njerzit e vete mos u bini se jane djem shqiptare dhe nuk e din se perse luftojne i detyrojne   Koci Xoxe me  serb
ai e konsideronte luften komuniste si nje vella vrasje dhe lufte per pushtet  ku ai s donte te ishte pale Luftojekunder italianeve kur i bombarduan shtepin 1941 
Luftoj  kunder gjermaneve 1943 kur i rrethuan shtepine  pas 20oresh cane rrethimin ku  la te vrare dhe te plagosur 24 gjermane familja me gra e femije  i vihet para togese se pushkatimit ku i vritet i vellai MERSIN  ELEZI   PLAGOSET FUAT NDREU
iSHIN kohe te trubullta dhe shume patriot shqiptare per ideale me te medha flijuan veten dhe familjen  
Patrioti  SaFET Butka  ne ate kohe thoshe "SE ti vrasesh jane shqiptare ti leshe djegin shqiperine "
kjo dilem  i ndoqi  jo vetem Cen ELEZIN  por edhe patriot te tjer si  Mithat Frasherin Safet Butken  Preng calin e shume e shume te tjere 
Dibranet edhe sote  e mbajne mende shprehjen e  atyre viteve kur thoshnin   
"HAJDE BUJRRUM TEK CEN ELEZI SOT PER DARK" Nderime ketij  Dibrani patriot trim bujar dhe te zgjuar  qe nuk ishte vetem nderi i dibrese por dhe i  gjithe shqiperise

----------

